# Quale coalizione/partito votereste?



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Gli schieramenti in campo per le politiche sembrano ormai definiti. Per chi votereste?


----------



## Livestrong (16 Gennaio 2013)

Lista amnistia giustizia e libertà


----------



## Doctore (16 Gennaio 2013)

i pirati  anche se non fa parte di nessuna coalizione credo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> i pirati  anche se non fa parte di nessuna coalizione credo




Sicuramente ne avrai letto il programma....


----------



## Prinz (16 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lista amnistia giustizia e libertà



anch'io, o quello o niente


----------



## Doctore (16 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ne avrai letto il programma....


Guarda il nome e' tutto un programma ormai voto il partito con il nome piu bello


----------



## pennyhill (16 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Gennaio 2013)

Coalizione ??? ... M5S


----------



## Blu71 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Coalizione ??? ... M5S



Era per semplificare il quesito, comunque ho corretto coalizione/partito


----------



## Albijol (16 Gennaio 2013)

Voterò oscar Giannino


----------



## juventino (16 Gennaio 2013)

Non darò il voto a nessuno di questa gentaglia. Al limite, se decido di votare, mi butto su M5S per disperazione.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2013)

Me ne sto a casuccia,ma se mi puntassero una pistola alla testa imponendomi una scelta,andrei su Monti.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Me ne sto a casuccia,ma se mi puntassero una pistola alla testa imponendomi una scelta,andrei su Monti.



Allora stai pure a casa


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Allora stai pure a casa



Tranqui,non credo che mi minacceranno con una pistola


----------



## Miro (16 Gennaio 2013)

Penso voterò Monti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Gennaio 2013)

La Fratellanza Cosmica di Diprè


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Voterò la lista "No al voto",almeno non mi faccio il sangue amaro.....


----------



## Ale (17 Gennaio 2013)

voterò Monti.


----------



## tamba84 (17 Gennaio 2013)

le tre t

teru tetaz e tecaz


----------



## korma (17 Gennaio 2013)

M5s


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Gennaio 2013)

Monti


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Monti ????


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Mi dite 1 cosa buona che ha fatto il governo monti da settemrbe a oggi ?


----------



## Brain84 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Voterò il Movimento 5 Stelle


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

PD


----------



## Need4 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Il sondaggio non è proprio completo...Nel senso che si può votare diversamente alla Camera rispetto al Senato...

Io probabilmente alla Camera voterò Monti mentre al Senato il M5S


----------



## Livestrong (17 Gennaio 2013)

Need4 ha scritto:


> Il sondaggio non è proprio completo...Nel senso che si può votare diversamente alla Camera rispetto al Senato...
> 
> Io probabilmente alla Camera voterò Monti mentre al Senato il M5S



Una scelta coerente


----------



## Ale (17 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi dite 1 cosa buona che ha fatto il governo monti da settemrbe a oggi ?



Monti ha detto che farà la patrimoniale. Tassa sacrosanta secondo me.

ah cosa ha fatto, nn farà

personalmente mi ha dato qualcosa a cui credere, cosa del tutto inaspettata per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi dite 1 cosa buona che ha fatto il governo monti da settemrbe a oggi ?



Penso di averci riempito diversi post.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> Monti ha detto che farà la patrimoniale. Tassa sacrosanta secondo me.



Abbiamo idee diametralmente opposte pur votando la stessa persona


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi Monti una mini patrimoniale l'ha già messa


----------



## Francy (17 Gennaio 2013)

Monti farà la patrimoniale, ed è il motivo per cui NON lo voterò. Tassare ciò che è stato già tassato mi sembra assurdo, e molto pericoloso. Penso che starò a casa. Altrimenti Grillo, anche se mi fa ribrezzo, ma solamente perchè così ci sarà qualcuno che denuncerà altri aumenti ai rimborsi elettorali o aumenti di stipendio ai politici.


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Need4 ha scritto:


> Il sondaggio non è proprio completo...Nel senso che si può votare diversamente alla Camera rispetto al Senato...
> 
> *Io probabilmente alla Camera voterò Monti mentre al Senato il M5S*


Perché questa scelta?


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Io rimango della mia idea... se oggi una persona è sana di mente e consapevole di quello che sta facendo non può e ripeto non può dare ancora il voto alle persone che hanno portato questo paese sull orlo del baratro... 

i vari Berlusconi Bersani casini fini e compagnia bella sono dei delinquenti che hanno porta questo paese alla ROVINA... e solo se non sei sul campo tutti i giorni come il sottoscritto a lavorare e vedere iltuo lavoro mangiato da tasse e sprechi di soldi e tempo puoi pensa che si possa ancora votare questi personaggi ....

capitolo Monti... 

prima che [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] parta con la solita filippica di 12 post socio/psico/economici a cui attribuisco una logica e una conocenza della materia ma che ritengo completamente distanti dalla realtà dico la mia.... Monti da buon banchiere ha fatto gli interessi delle sue aziende... 

è salito il politica e ha detto " ok stiamo nella M " ...bene da domani gli italiani sputeranno sangue per risalire ....

e cosi ha fatto ...

ora ...domanda da povero ignorante quale sono ... " Perchè non ha pensato prima a tagliare gli sprechi ? perchè prima di tassare la povera gente non ha pensato a tassare se stesso e tutta la gente MILIONARIA ? perchè di tutte le leggi approdate in parlamento 1 LEGGE è stata respinta ed era quella sulla riduzione degli stipendi dei parlamentari ??? " ....

ora ragazzi , fate quello che volete... ma io l'ho gia detto e lo ripeto ... non mi capacito di come una persona INTELLIGENTE e sana di mente possa ancora ..per la 4 volta votare ancora gli stessi personaggi che ci hanno portato a tutto questo ...

ci hanno rovinato , ci hanno portato via un futuro , ci hanno portato davanti alla folla messo il cappio e stavano per arpire la botola...e voi cosa fate ?? tornano questi 2 paroline ( le solite ) e vi fate ancora abbindolare ???

no raga scusate ma non riesco ad accettarlo...


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che poi Monti una mini patrimoniale l'ha già messa



Vero. Anche se, ad essere onesti, la patrimoniale esiste da quando esistono ICI, imposta di successione e affini. Che restano cose a mio avviso aberranti.


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io rimango della mia idea... se oggi una persona è sana di mente e consapevole di quello che sta facendo non può e ripeto non può dare ancora il voto alle persone che hanno portato questo paese sull orlo del baratro...
> 
> i vari Berlusconi Bersani casini fini e compagnia bella sono dei delinquenti che hanno porta questo paese alla ROVINA... e solo se non sei sul campo tutti i giorni come il sottoscritto a lavorare e vedere iltuo lavoro mangiato da tasse e sprechi di soldi e tempo puoi pensa che si possa ancora votare questi personaggi ....
> 
> ...



Ti dico come la penso riguardo al grassetto, visto che del resto ormai saranno (giustamente) tutti stufi di leggere, dopo i post megalogorroici che ho scritto per mezzo forum.

Hai ragione sia sui tagli che sui parlamentari. Stra ragione. Il messaggio sarebbe stato molto migliore, e la penso esattamente come te.
Se però da un lato i tagli "generici" dovevano essere fatti prima (anche se ci sarebbero state difficoltà maggiori rispetto, ad esempio, a riformare le pensioni), sugli stipendi dei parlamentari Monti non poteva fare nulla. Cioè, puoi proporre, ma se poi un parlamento politico non lo vota, non puoi farci niente. Il problema fondamentale dell'ultimo governo è che la testa era tecnica, il "braccio", politico. Ma senza il braccio la testa può fare poco.


----------



## korma (17 Gennaio 2013)

credo che non abbiate la minima idea di che cosa sia la patrimoniale proposta da monti...e sicuramente è cosi',visto che nemmeno lui e quelli del suo partito lo sanno.

in un programma hanno intervistato una candidata del suo partito ed ha ammesso che ,ad oggi, non sanno ancora chi,come e in che misura andranno a colpire....e poi è il m5s che non ha programma..


----------



## James Watson (17 Gennaio 2013)

centrosinistra, ovviamente voterò per il PD


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Il M5S è perfetto per scardinare questo sistema, non per governare. Devono prendere quanti piu seggi possibili per rompergli le pelotas in Parlamento.
Non so se li voterò; sono indeciso tra loro e il PDL. Ma il mio voto, qual'ora dovesse andare a Berlusconi, sarebbe esclusivamente per lui. Il PDL è una pattumiera.

Vorrei tanto chiedere ai Vendoliani che si definiscono " amici degli operai e delle fasce deboli" che ne pensano dell'alleanza con Monti che rappresenta in pieno la lobby delle banche, che gli operai invece li "schiaccia". E Vorrei sapere pure che ne pensa lo stesso Vendola.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Penso di averci riempito diversi post.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Se non vuoi la patrimoniale che voti a fare monti?


----------



## Butcher (17 Gennaio 2013)

Indeciso tra M5S e voto nullo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Gennaio 2013)

per adesso dico Rivoluzione Civile...anche se mi devono ancora informare meglio


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2013)

Probabilmente Sel


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Gennaio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> credo che non abbiate la minima idea di che cosa sia la patrimoniale proposta da monti...e sicuramente è cosi',visto che nemmeno lui e quelli del suo partito lo sanno.
> 
> in un programma hanno intervistato una candidata del suo partito ed ha ammesso che ,ad oggi, non sanno ancora chi,come e in che misura andranno a colpire....e poi è il m5s che non ha programma..



Sì, decisamente sì.

Guarda, non sto a risponderti per bene, elencando, facendo post chilometrici, e rispetto assolutamente la tua opinione.

Voler però paragonare il programma di Monti (parlo di programma economico) a quello del Movimento è qualcosa che sfugge a ogni sinapsi del mio essere. Ma anche confrontare un programma economico QUALSIASI a quello del Movimento, non solo quello di Monti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se non vuoi la patrimoniale che voti a fare monti?



Perchè per la stragrande maggioranza dei punti trova il mio consenso.

Sono anche contento di non fare la politica da stadio del "tutto quello che fa Tizio va bene perchè io supporto Tizio".

Sono contrarissimo alla patrimoniale ma è solo uno dei punti.


----------



## Livestrong (17 Gennaio 2013)

Quello del tifo politico mi trova molto d'accordo. Io quello che contesto è anche la strumentalizzazione in sè della patrimoniale, che i vari sel, pd, udc, rivoluzione civile utilizzano come vero e proprio cavallo di battaglia in modo vergognoso. 

Discorso a parte sulla composizione delle liste: da sel con barozzino e la quasi decapitazione illegittima di ulivieri, a casini con la cognata e il genero, Berlusconi con gli arcinoti, monti con la vezzali e binetti, rivoluzione civile con la cucchi e favia (addirittura probabile capolista), il m5s coi fantocci di grillo e casaleggio... La scelta era tra Giannino e radicali, letto il programma di Giannino ho virati sui secondi


----------



## Livestrong (17 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io rimango della mia idea... se oggi una persona è sana di mente e consapevole di quello che sta facendo non può e ripeto non può dare ancora il voto alle persone che hanno portato questo paese sull orlo del baratro...
> 
> i vari Berlusconi Bersani casini fini e compagnia bella sono dei delinquenti che hanno porta questo paese alla ROVINA... e solo se non sei sul campo tutti i giorni come il sottoscritto a lavorare e vedere iltuo lavoro mangiato da tasse e sprechi di soldi e tempo puoi pensa che si possa ancora votare questi personaggi ....
> 
> ...


Ci sarebbero molte considerazioni da fare, in primo luogo si possono fare tutti i tagli che vuoi, ma senza una politica di sviluppo vai poco lontano. La campagna elettorale fatta sui vitalizi è forse addirittura peggiore di quella fatta sulla patrimoniale, perche stiamo sostanzialmente parlando del nulla. Sono il primo a dire che il numero delle auto blu e gli stipendi dei politici siano vergognosi, ma credete davvero che tagliandoli i problemi che affliggono questo paese da decenni si risolverebbero?

Questo poi mi porta al secondo punto: se siamo dove siamo la colpa non è di certo solo di Berlusconi, Bersani, Veltroni e compagnia cantante... Sono decenni che la gente vota i vari amato, cirino pomicino, de mita, Craxi e compagnia cantante, davanti ai quali anche Berlusconi diventa uno statista di un certo spessore...

La verità è i nostri padri hanno vissuto al di sopra delle loro possibilità, ma nessuno si è ma chiesto perche. Ora noi e i nostr figli ci troviamo a dover mettere le pezze...


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbero molte considerazioni da fare, in primo luogo si possono fare tutti i tagli che vuoi, ma senza una politica di sviluppo vai poco lontano. La campagna elettorale fatta sui vitalizi è forse addirittura peggiore di quella fatta sulla patrimoniale, perche stiamo sostanzialmente parlando del nulla. Sono il primo a dire che il numero delle auto blu e gli stipendi dei politici siano vergognosi, ma credete davvero che tagliandoli i problemi che affliggono questo paese da decenni si risolverebbero?
> 
> Questo poi mi porta al secondo punto: se siamo dove siamo la colpa non è di certo solo di Berlusconi, Bersani, Veltroni e compagnia cantante... Sono decenni che la gente vota i vari amato, cirino pomicino, de mita, Craxi e compagnia cantante, davanti ai quali anche Berlusconi diventa uno statista di un certo spessore...
> 
> *La verità è i nostri padri hanno vissuto al di sopra delle loro possibilità, ma nessuno si è ma chiesto perche*. Ora noi e i nostr figli ci troviamo a dover mettere le pezze...


----------



## Solo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> *Ci sarebbero molte considerazioni da fare, in primo luogo si possono fare tutti i tagli che vuoi, ma senza una politica di sviluppo vai poco lontano. La campagna elettorale fatta sui vitalizi è forse addirittura peggiore di quella fatta sulla patrimoniale, perche stiamo sostanzialmente parlando del nulla. Sono il primo a dire che il numero delle auto blu e gli stipendi dei politici siano vergognosi, ma credete davvero che tagliandoli i problemi che affliggono questo paese da decenni si risolverebbero?*


Bingo. I tagli ai costi della politica ci devono essere, ma più che altro per rispetto nei confronti dei cittadini. 

La corruzione ogni anno brucia 60 miliardi. 60 miliardi. Questi sono i veri problemi, altro che le lauree del trota...


----------



## robs91 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Monti.


----------



## carlocarlo (17 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io rimango della mia idea... se oggi una persona è sana di mente e consapevole di quello che sta facendo non può e ripeto non può dare ancora il voto alle persone che hanno portato questo paese sull orlo del baratro...
> 
> i vari Berlusconi Bersani casini fini e compagnia bella sono dei delinquenti che hanno porta questo paese alla ROVINA... e solo se non sei sul campo tutti i giorni come il sottoscritto a lavorare e vedere iltuo lavoro mangiato da tasse e sprechi di soldi e tempo puoi pensa che si possa ancora votare questi personaggi ....
> 
> ...



quoto in tutti e per tutto.

votero m5s ma non perche mi piace grillo, anzi lo reputo un buffone. ma votare sempre quello non è intelligente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Cento sinistra, mi sembrano i meno peggio.


----------



## Need4 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Perché questa scelta?



In effetti sembra una baggianata...

In realtà la mia intenzione è votare M5S, ma alla Camera è candidato in lista con Monti una persona che ritengo abbia la stoffa per diventare un buon politico.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Gennaio 2013)

PD, ma avrei preferito Renzi candidato premier


----------



## Prinz (17 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Questo poi mi porta al secondo punto: se siamo dove siamo la colpa non è di certo solo di Berlusconi, Bersani, Veltroni e compagnia cantante... Sono decenni che la gente vota i vari amato, cirino pomicino, de mita, Craxi e compagnia cantante, davanti ai quali anche Berlusconi diventa uno statista di un certo spessore...



SU questo non sono per niente d'accordo. Berlusconi è tutto tranne che un politico, i vari Andreotti, Craxi e compagnia cantante erano dei criminali, ma a differenza di berlusconi erano perlomeno dei Politici di un certo spessore.


----------



## Nick (17 Gennaio 2013)

Centrosinistra


----------



## Livestrong (17 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> SU questo non sono per niente d'accordo. Berlusconi è tutto tranne che un politico, i vari Andreotti, Craxi e compagnia cantante erano dei criminali, ma a differenza di berlusconi erano perlomeno dei Politici di un certo spessore.



Nella loro vita hanno fatto (male) solo politica...


----------



## Prinz (17 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nella loro vita hanno fatto (male) solo politica...



Beh, c'è comunque una certa differenza tra la Sigonella Craxiana e Berlusconi che fa i siparietti da clown da Bush in un inglese a dir poco improvvisato (primo esempio che mi viene in mente)


----------



## korma (18 Gennaio 2013)

cioè..è un pregio aver fatto nella propria vita solo il politico,e per giunta male, ok ....non ci siamo propio.


----------



## Prinz (18 Gennaio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> cioè..è un pregio aver fatto nella propria vita solo il politico,e per giunta male, ok ....non ci siamo propio.



non ho detto questo, ho detto solo che Berlusconi e la gran parte dell'attuale sistema politico sono molto peggio.


----------



## korma (18 Gennaio 2013)

allora voti comunque qualcuno che sei sicuro fara' male...ok


----------



## Prinz (18 Gennaio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> allora voti comunque qualcuno che sei sicuro fara' male...ok



Si stava semplicemente parlando dei politici della prima repubblica. Quanto alle prossime elezioni ho già detto che molto probabilmente non voterò, a meno che non decida di optare per i Radicali. Resta il fatto che Grillo non lo voterei manco se il candidato dell'opposta fazione fosse Matteo Messina Denaro


----------



## Solo (18 Gennaio 2013)

Boh, mi sa che mi toccherà votare Giannino... Ma non servirà a nulla, a questo paese manca competitività e non la recupereremo mai visto che in Europa ognuno si fa i cavoli suoi e qui quando qualcuno tenta di fare riforme gli saltando addosso dicendo che colpisce i lavoratori. Saranno contenti invece i lavoratori quando le aziende invece chiuderanno perché gli italiani si sono impoveriti e sui mercati esteri i prodotti non li comprano manco gratis...


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Gennaio 2013)

Faccio una premessa: non mi piace, direi proprio che "odio", giocare a "quanto è brutto il tuo candidato".

Detto questo, una domanda me la pongo, vista la forte compagine grilliana o movimentiana (non è questo il punto del discorso) interna al forum.

Soprattutto alla luce del fatto che in questo momento l'italia è in forte crisi economica, e che questo è il tema fondamentale che il cittadino considera in queste elezioni, io mi chiedo: ma l'avete letto il programma in materia economica del movimento?

A me basta sapere che l'avete letto, anche perchè ci vogliono 3 minuti, volendo abbondare. E qui non parliamo di rinnovamento o del "lasciateli provare visto che tutti gli altri han fallito". Qui parliamo proprio di "Saliamo in politica. FAREMO QUESTO". Un dato certo. Nessuna alea. Ecco, se voi avete letto e mi dite che siete sereni, io alzo le mani, rispettando ovviamente il vostro diritto di pensarla come volete.


----------



## Solo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Bersani dice no a "una manovra dietro l'altra", perché si "aggrava la recessione". C'è arrivato. Adesso speriamo punti i piedi in Europa quando sforeremo i target.


----------



## Dapone (19 Gennaio 2013)

movimento 5 stelle, finalmente un movimento che mi rappresenta.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Sono propenso per i radicali. Ma é un miracolo se raggiungono la quota di sbarramento.


----------



## Solo (19 Gennaio 2013)

I Radicali dopo l'alleanza con Storace nel Lazio possono smettere di esistere per me.


----------



## Prinz (19 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> I Radicali dopo l'alleanza con Storace nel Lazio possono smettere di esistere per me.



assurdo, due culture politiche agli antipodi. Primum vivere ok, ma a tutto c'è un limite


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> I Radicali dopo l'alleanza con Storace nel Lazio possono smettere di esistere per me.


----------



## Solo (20 Gennaio 2013)

A quanto pare arriva una nuova Agenda Monti, o comunque un update:

- sperimentare la flexicurity, trasformando i contratti precari in contratti a tempo indeterminato per i quali l'articolo 18 è sospeso per i primi due-tre anni
- reddito minimo di cittadinanza
- una legge più dura sulla corruzione (volesse iddio)
- modifiche all'imu
- liberalizzazioni (volesse iddio2), privatizzazioni e riduzione del debito (mah...)

Speriamo inseriscano qualche numero...


----------



## riccardokaka (20 Gennaio 2013)

Preparatevi ad un inferno. Non resisteremo più di 5-6 mesi con i sondaggi che si prospettano. Sarà un putiferio e crolleremo nel baratro senza maggioranza. 

[MENTION=287]riccardokaka[/MENTION] non esageriamo.


----------



## Solo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sul Corriere di oggi c'è una bella intervista di Fubini a Munchau, la trovate anche nella rassegna online della camera.

Munchau spiega perché si è sbagliato *tutto *nella gestione della crisi, sia da parte della Germania, sia da parte dell'Italia che si è semplicemente messa a 90°. Il succo è che gli aggiustamenti avrebbero dovuto riguardare non solo i debitori (PIIGS), ma anche i paesi creditori, e l'Italia avrebbe dovuto sbattere pesantemente i pugni sul tavolo per ottenere un'assicurazione europea dei depositi, condivisione del debito, e politiche per ridurre i gli enormi surplus di partite correnti tedeschi (che sono uno squilibrio tanto quanto un deficit).


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sul Corriere di oggi c'è una bella intervista di Fubini a Munchau, la trovate anche nella rassegna online della camera.
> 
> Munchau spiega perché si è sbagliato *tutto *nella gestione della crisi, sia da parte della Germania, sia da parte dell'Italia che si è semplicemente messa a 90°. Il succo è che gli aggiustamenti avrebbero dovuto riguardare non solo i debitori (PIIGS), ma anche i paesi creditori, e l'Italia avrebbe dovuto sbattere pesantemente i pugni sul tavolo per ottenere un'assicurazione europea dei depositi, condivisione del debito, e politiche per ridurre i gli enormi surplus di partite correnti tedeschi (che sono uno squilibrio tanto quanto un deficit).



Il fondo salva stati non è forse il primo passo?


----------



## Solo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il fondo salva stati non è forse il primo passo?


No. E' una roba messa lì con pochi fondi che, tra l'altro, forse non si possono usare perché il parlamento tedesco potrebbe mettersi di traverso. Poi basta vedere la Spagna, che nonostante sia cotta ha Rajoy che preferirebbe farsi impalare piuttosto di chiedere aiuto, perché sa che dovrebbe firmare un memorandum stile Grecia. Se poi deve chiede aiuto pure l'Italia, apriti cielo. 

Se l'euro vuole rimanere in piedi, le riforme nel sud Europa vanno accompagnate da aumenti salariali nei paesi del nord, trasferimenti (trasferimenti come quelli tra nord e sud Italia, NON prestiti), unione bancaria, unione fiscale. 

E' percorribile tutto questo? Non mi sembra proprio, visti i _nein_ tedeschi. Per ogni faticoso passo avanti che l'Europa fa, ce ne sono altri due indietro. Continuando a scaricare tutto l'onere dell'aggiustamento sui paesi debitori mentre gli altri continuano ad accumulare surplus (leggi squilibri), lasci aperte due possibilità: annessione alla Germania o crollo dell'euro.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> *No. E' una roba messa lì con pochi fondi che, tra l'altro, forse non si possono usare perché il parlamento tedesco potrebbe mettersi di traverso*. Poi basta vedere la Spagna, che nonostante sia cotta ha Rajoy che preferirebbe farsi impalare piuttosto di chiedere aiuto, perché sa che dovrebbe firmare un memorandum stile Grecia. Se poi deve chiede aiuto pure l'Italia, apriti cielo.
> 
> *Se l'euro vuole rimanere in piedi, le riforme nel sud Europa vanno accompagnate da aumenti salariali nei paesi del nord, trasferimenti (trasferimenti come quelli tra nord e sud Italia, NON prestiti), unione bancaria, unione fiscale.*
> 
> E' percorribile tutto questo? Non mi sembra proprio, visti i _nein_ tedeschi. Per ogni faticoso passo avanti che l'Europa fa, ce ne sono altri due indietro. Continuando a scaricare tutto l'onere dell'aggiustamento sui paesi debitori mentre gli altri continuano ad accumulare surplus (leggi squilibri), lasci aperte due possibilità: annessione alla Germania o crollo dell'euro.



Sul primo bold la penso diversamente (soprattutto alla luce dei cambiamenti dell'estate scorsa), sul secondo, la penso come te. Ma il punto è un altro, l'Italia, da quando c'è Monti, non si è esattamente messa a novanta davanti alla germania, altrimenti il fondo non sarebbe stato riformato.


----------



## Solo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sul primo bold la penso diversamente (soprattutto alla luce dei cambiamenti dell'estate scorsa), sul secondo, la penso come te. Ma il punto è un altro, l'Italia, da quando c'è Monti, non si è esattamente messa a novanta davanti alla germania, altrimenti il fondo non sarebbe stato riformato.


Beh, io sono proprio curioso di vederlo all'opera il fondo salva stati. Anche perché voglio vedere soprattutto da dove escono i soldi.

Ah, al post precedente aggiungo la follia di matrice puramente teutonica di obbligare il sud Europa ad un'assurda (per tempi e modi) stretta fiscale sincronizzata (facendo sì che ogni paese danneggiasse gli altri), che ha semplicemente messo in ginocchio una delle aree più ricche del mondo (e seconda area economica del globo). 

Comunque, se sei d'accordo sul secondo bold allora la domanda è: che facciamo visto che sono tutte cose assolutamente irrealizzabili al momento? Chiediamo l'annessione?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Beh, io sono proprio curioso di vederlo all'opera il fondo salva stati. Anche perché voglio vedere soprattutto da dove escono i soldi.
> 
> Ah, al post precedente aggiungo la follia di matrice puramente teutonica di obbligare il sud Europa ad un'assurda (per tempi e modi) stretta fiscale sincronizzata (facendo sì che ogni paese danneggiasse gli altri), che ha semplicemente messo in ginocchio una delle aree più ricche del mondo (e seconda area economica del globo).



tutto questo a favore del Nord? (Germania e Francia)
chiedo soltanto

quindi il MES ti sembra una buffonata?


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque va detto che è stato Berlusconi ad impegnarsi con l'Europa ad anticipare al 2013 il pareggio di bilancio (che era previsto nel 2014) in una situazione, tra l'altro, in cui si rischiava di non riuscire a pagare gli stipendi dei dipendenti pubblici. Ha firmato e si è dimesso ed ha lasciato che a fare le "cose brutte" fossero i tecnici (ovviamente per interessi personali). Poi ha offerto un'alleanza a Monti, il quale ha rifiutato con fermezza, per poi iniziare a scagliarsi contro il suo governo.

Sinceramente non capisco come ci possano essere ancora persone che votano Berlusconi.


----------



## Solo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tutto questo a favore del Nord? (Germania e Francia)
> chiedo soltanto
> 
> quindi il MES ti sembra una buffonata?


A favore del Nord la stretta fiscale? Dipende, visto che rischia di essere distruttiva per tutti. La Francia è un paese semi-core e si sta clamorosamente piantando, e speriamo accada il più presto possibile perché a quel punto con Francia + Spagna + Italia che contrastano la Germania si potrebbe arrivare a una svolta. I paesi del Nord sono quelli dell'area marco: Germania, Olanda, Finlandia. Siccome siamo entrando nell'euro abbiamo adottato un cambio fisso, chi tiene l'inflazione più bassa "vince", perché è come se svalutasse. La Germania è riuscita a tenere l'inflazione bassa comprimendo la domanda interna, quindi ha "vinto". Il risultato è che i paesi del sud hanno perso competitività, e hanno cominciato a importare prodotti dal nord esportando meno prodotti propri. Per fare questo però servono soldi, soldi che sono arrivati sempre dal nord. Quando la crisi è iniziata il nord ha chiuso i rubinetti verso il sud Europa e ha pretesto che il sud ripagasse i suoi debiti al più presto. Portogallo, Grecia e Spagna in virtù del meccanismo spiegato sopra avevano visto un boom nel debito *privato* _estero_. Per non far saltare il sistema sono dovuti intervenire gli stati, così dopo il debito privato c'è stato il boom pure del debito pubblico. La Spagna, prima della crisi aveva un rapporto debito pubblico/pil al 36%!! La grande Germania era al 65%. 

Come ho scritto sopra, un surplus (Esportazioni-Importazioni > 0) è uno squilibrio esattamente come un deficit (Esportazioni-Importazioni < 0 ). Con l'austerità stai curando un problema (debito pubblico), che è la conseguenza del *vero *problema: il debito privato estero. E' come una persona che si ferisce con un coltello e la cui ferita si infetta. L'infezione provoca la febbre, ed il medico, invece di concentrarsi sull'infezione, cerca di combattere la febbre! Il problema è che il nord oggi, dopo aver contribuito a creare il problema prestando troppo al sud, sta scaricando *tutto *l'aggiustamento sul sud. Per recuperare competitività il sud come deve fare? Se ogni paese avesse avuto la sua moneta libera di fluttuare sul mercato dei cambi, tramite svalutazioni e rivalutazioni "automatiche" il tasso di cambio avrebbe sanato naturalmente gli squilibri. Questo però, con l'euro, non può accadere! Rimane un'unica soluzione: devono calare i salari nel sud. Come fai a farli calare visto che i lavoratori ovviamente si oppongono? Devi far esplodere la disoccupazione, devi licenziare. Questa medicina però è indigesta, perché provoca costi sociali altissimi nei paesi in cui viene somministrata. Ricapitoliamo: stiamo sbagliando la cura tramite l'austerità, che sta aggravando la crisi, e stiamo portando avanti una cura parallela subdola che ha costi sociali altissimi. Per questo io dico che andando avanti così o l'euro salta perché qualche paese prima o poi dice basta, oppure il sud viene raso al suolo e poi annesso al nord.

Tutto questo casino nasce perché l'eurozona *NON *è un'area valutaria ottimale. Un'area valutaria ottimale è formata da una serie di paesi che abbandonano le loro monete nazionali per passare ad una moneta comune. *PRIMA *di adottare la moneta unica bisogna riformare i sistemi pensionistici, i mercati del lavoro, i sistemi scolastici e renderli tutti uniformi, e in più una lingua comunque è quasi fondamentale. *POI,* fatto tutto questo, si fa la moneta unica. Se il Nevada va in crisi, e la California vola, un lavoratore americano prende e si sposta. Non ha problemi per le regole del mercato del lavoro, i contributi pensionistici si "spostano" con lui, se ha figli li iscrive alla loro classe, e non ha problemi di lingua. Tutto questo funziona perché gli USA sono un'AVO. Il lavoratore greco/spagnolo/italiano come fa a spostarsi in Germania? Le legislazioni del mercato del lavoro sono diverse, i contributi che ha versato che fine fanno? Se ha figli il sistema scolastico è diverso, e i figli probabilmente non sanno la lingua. E se lui non conosce il tedesco? Usa l'inglese? Ma se il datore non sa l'inglese come fa a parlare col datore di lavoro? Un dramma.

Come si esce da questo casino? 

Bisogna evolversi verso gli Stati Uniti d'Europa e diventare un AVO, ma è un processo LUNGO e pieno d'ostacoli. Proprio per questo serve OGGI una mano *pesante* dal nord, che i casini ha contribuito a crearli e ci ha pure guadagnato. Come? L'ho spiegato sopra, nel secondo pezzo che Morto che evidenziato. La Germania deve stimolare la _propria_ domanda interna aumentando i salari ed espandendo i consumi, invece che sfruttare la _nostra _domanda con le esportazioni. Se non ci sono aiuti o l'euro salta o il sud muore.

Vabbè, sono OT, spostatemi il messaggio al massimo.

Ah, il MES: non è questione di buffonata, è che la Spagna è cotta, l'Italia è cotta e il MES i soldi per salvare entrambi i paesi non li ha. In più, se non ti concentri sugli squilibri commerciali, e l'Europa non lo sta facendo, dovresti dare soldi a palate a fondo perduto al sud solo per tenere su la baracca, non per risolvere i problemi, perché i problemi sono il debito estero e non lo risolvi concentrandoti sul debito pubblico.

Come fa oggi la Merkel ad andare in tv e dire:"Vi ricordate quando negli ultimi anni vi ho detto che voi siete alti, belli, laboriosi mentre quelli del sud sono puzzoni, incapaci, nullafacenti e vogliono i nostri soldi? TUTTE ******. Adesso, siccome i problemi abbiamo contribuito a crearli, dobbiamo dargli una mano!" Il tedesco medio prende e manda la Merkel in Africa a pedate nel sedere.
-----
Ah, aggiungo un'altra considerazione: siamo gli unici ... al mondo che gioiscono quando il cambio è altro. Tutto il mondo si sta scannando per tenere basso il cambio o abbassarlo, tanto che si parla di guerra delle valute. Gli USA pompano liquidità da quanto è scoppiata la crisi, idem la BoE, la Cina tiene basso il cambio, il Giappone ha cominciato a stampare facendo arrabbiare mezzo mondo. L'altro ieri Weidman ha tirato giù un cazziatone alle varie banche centrali, ma intanto noi restiamo fermi a guardarli, mentre l'euro si apprezza contro tutte le valute e danneggia l'export europeo.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Gennaio 2013)

Oddio, abbiamo trovato un compagno di giochi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> A favore del Nord la stretta fiscale? Dipende, visto che rischia di essere distruttiva per tutti. La Francia è un paese semi-core e si sta clamorosamente piantando, e speriamo accada il più presto possibile perché a quel punto con Francia + Spagna + Italia che contrastano la Germania si potrebbe arrivare a una svolta. I paesi del Nord sono quelli dell'area marco: Germania, Olanda, Finlandia. Siccome siamo entrando nell'euro abbiamo adottato un cambio fisso, chi tiene l'inflazione più bassa "vince", perché è come se svalutasse. La Germania è riuscita a tenere l'inflazione bassa comprimendo la domanda interna, quindi ha "vinto". Il risultato è che i paesi del sud hanno perso competitività, e hanno cominciato a importare prodotti dal nord esportando meno prodotti propri. Per fare questo però servono soldi, soldi che sono arrivati sempre dal nord. Quando la crisi è iniziata il nord ha chiuso i rubinetti verso il sud Europa e ha pretesto che il sud ripagasse i suoi debiti al più presto. Portogallo, Grecia e Spagna in virtù del meccanismo spiegato sopra avevano visto un boom nel debito *privato* _estero_. Per non far saltare il sistema sono dovuti intervenire gli stati, così dopo il debito privato c'è stato il boom pure del debito pubblico. La Spagna, prima della crisi aveva un rapporto debito pubblico/pil al 36%!! La grande Germania era al 65%.
> 
> Come ho scritto sopra, un surplus (Esportazioni-Importazioni > 0) è uno squilibrio esattamente come un deficit (Esportazioni-Importazioni < 0 ). Con l'austerità stai curando un problema (debito pubblico), che è la conseguenza del *vero *problema: il debito privato estero. E' come una persona che si ferisce con un coltello e la cui ferita si infetta. L'infezione provoca la febbre, ed il medico, invece di concentrarsi sull'infezione, cerca di combattere la febbre! Il problema è che il nord oggi, dopo aver contribuito a creare il problema prestando troppo al sud, sta scaricando *tutto *l'aggiustamento sul sud. Per recuperare competitività il sud come deve fare? Se ogni paese avesse avuto la sua moneta libera di fluttuare sul mercato dei cambi, tramite svalutazioni e rivalutazioni "automatiche" il tasso di cambio avrebbe sanato naturalmente gli squilibri. Questo però, con l'euro, non può accadere! Rimane un'unica soluzione: devono calare i salari nel sud. Come fai a farli calare visto che i lavoratori ovviamente si oppongono? Devi far esplodere la disoccupazione, devi licenziare. Questa medicina però è indigesta, perché provoca costi sociali altissimi nei paesi in cui viene somministrata. Ricapitoliamo: stiamo sbagliando la cura tramite l'austerità, che sta aggravando la crisi, e stiamo portando avanti una cura parallela subdola che ha costi sociali altissimi. Per questo io dico che andando avanti così o l'euro salta perché qualche paese prima o poi dice basta, oppure il sud viene raso al suolo e poi annesso al nord.
> 
> ...



interessante tutto quello che hai detto...quando dici che bisogna evolversi verso gli Stati Uniti d'Europa mi sembri Kissinger


----------



## Solo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bersani dice che non lascerà SEL per Monti. La gioiosa macchina da guerra versione 2.013

BTW, gli ultimi dati preliminari dicono che è partito ufficialmente il crollo dell'economia francese, ottimo, avanti così.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Bersani dice che non lascerà SEL per Monti. La gioiosa macchina da guerra versione 2.013
> 
> BTW, gli ultimi dati preliminari dicono che è partito ufficialmente il crollo dell'economia francese, ottimo, avanti così.



scusa perchè avanti così??? se crollano loro non crolla l'Europa?


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> scusa perchè avanti così??? se crollano loro non crolla l'Europa?


L'ho scritto nei post precedenti



> La Francia è un paese semi-core e si sta clamorosamente piantando, e speriamo accada il più presto possibile perché a quel punto con Francia + Spagna + Italia che contrastano la Germania si potrebbe arrivare a una svolta.



----

Vediamo che ripercussioni avrà il caso MPS sui sondaggi, io credo nessuna.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto nei post precedenti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okok si non ci avevo fatto caso


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2013)

Alla Camera penso Giannino, al Senato volevo Casini ma dato che ha buttato lo scudo crociato per abbracciare il triangolo occhiuto massonico assieme a Monti e Fini (e nonostante l'avvertimento di Renato Zero) penso che voterò Grillo o magari Centro Democratico dove c'è Gianni Rivera. Per quelli del Fvg occhio al PD in Senato: hanno candidato una che usa i bambini come scudi umani, se viene eletta il PD finisce sottoterra dalla vergogna.
Curioso comunque che ci sia Rivera e non uno dei 10000000000000000000 allenatori presenti in regione.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> La verità è i nostri padri hanno vissuto al di sopra delle loro possibilità, ma nessuno si è ma chiesto perche. Ora noi e i nostr figli ci troviamo a dover mettere le pezze...



Mah non so, è vero solo per alcuni settori. Abbiamo avuto un ventennio di baby pensionati che però non comprendevano gli artigiani: i piccoli imprenditori, i venditori, gli artigiani sono SEMPRE andati in pensione tardissimo e con una pensione piuttosto ridicola rapportata a ciò che guadagnavano. E prima di quel ventennio c'è gente che ha vissuto al di sotto delle proprie possibilità: ha passato una vita a risparmiare ed improvvisamente la lira è diventata carta straccia (magari è discorso dei nonni più che sui padri).


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Come dice super lollo è assurdo dar fiducia a gente.che per 20 anni ci ha messo i piedi in testa succhiandoci anche le ossa.per.mantenerli.

Monti: siamo passati dal 10% di.disoccupazione, percentuale standard di ogni paese, a 37% nel giro di un anno.

Berlusconi: all ultima legislazione aveva la maggioranza.assoluta.e.non ha fatto nemmeno 1.riforma utile per il paese

Bersani: uno dei promotori di equitalia, quindi tasse ed ha confermato di proseguire.con la.legge.di stabilita fatta da.monti

Casini..... non spreco tempo per questa feccia

Grillo: un comico di mestiere, non mi sembra.il caso di dare in mano l italia ad un comico.

Quindi abbiamo liste.veramente pietose, la.miglior.cosa.sarebbe non votare.
Ho preso male la sconfitta.di renzi alle primarie, chiediamo il rinnovamento della.classe politica e.poi andiamo a votare ancora.un vecchio. 
Siamo un popolo di ignoranti ahime.

Per tornare in topic, io escluderei di votare monti o bersani, parlano parlano di politica estera, di metterci in pari con l unione.europea quando i problemi dell italia principali sono problemi interni.. se non si.rimette in moto il meccanismo interno come possiamo rilanciarci in europa? Ragazzi valutate bene


----------



## esjie (29 Gennaio 2013)

non.sono daccordo


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Spiega le tue ragioni


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2013)

anche se servirà a poco voterò rivoluzione civile di antonio ingroia,l'unico movimento che potrebbe dare una svolta a questo paese


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Come dice super lollo è assurdo dar fiducia a gente.che per 20 anni ci ha messo i piedi in testa succhiandoci anche le ossa.per.mantenerli.
> 
> Monti: siamo passati dal 10% di.disoccupazione, percentuale standard di ogni paese, a* 37%* nel giro di un anno.
> 
> ...



 Perdonami, ma credo tu abbia preso un abbaglio.


----------



## Solo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Monti: siamo passati dal 10% di.disoccupazione, percentuale standard di ogni paese, a 37% nel giro di un anno.


Ma non dire sciocchezze.


----------



## korma (29 Gennaio 2013)

Qua' non si è ancora capito che Grillo non è candidato.


----------



## cris (29 Gennaio 2013)

per disperazione, Movimento.

non ce la faccio piu a vedere i soliti loschi figuri, ormai ho l'orticaria solo a vederli in tv.


----------



## Vinz (29 Gennaio 2013)

Probabilmente Rivoluzione Civile


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> Qua' non si è ancora capito che Grillo non è candidato.


anche nel pdl non sara premier berlusconi ma la gente vota lo stesso pdl.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Gennaio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> Qua' non si è ancora capito che Grillo non è candidato.



Grillo fa come gheddafi, fa politica senza andare in parlamento


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma non dire sciocchezze.



La disoccupazione reale è quella se si calcola quelli che non cercano più lavoro (che non fanno percentuale) e gli inoccupati, anche se effettivamente qualche inoccupato lavora in nero.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La disoccupazione reale è quella se si calcola quelli che non cercano più lavoro (che non fanno percentuale) e gli inoccupati, anche se effettivamente qualche inoccupato lavora in nero.



Si ma credere che si sia passati dal 10 al 37 in un anno significa non aver esattamente ben chiaro qualche concetto di macroeconomia, con tutto il rispetto per il pensiero altrui, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Solo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tasso di inattività 


2009II Trimestre37,6III Trimestre37,6IV Trimestre37,72010I Trimestre37,7II Trimestre37,7III Trimestre37,9IV Trimestre37,92011I Trimestre38,0II Trimestre38,0III Trimestre37,6IV Trimestre37,22012I Trimestre36,7II Trimestre36,3III Trimestre36,2

Di sicuro il tasso di disoccupazione non riesce a dare un'immagine realistica della realtà, che è molto peggiore, ma se fossimo effettivamente passati dal 10% al 37% in un anno saremmo messi peggio della Grecia. Il tasso "reale" sarà sicuramente molto più alto del 11%, ma non si può accusare solo Monti, il trend era già critico negli anni precedenti.





da lavoce.info


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Gennaio 2013)

dopo l'acquisto di balotelli,votero' silvio

Sì,proprio lui,il bresidende piu' vingende,l'unico,il numero uno


----------



## Livestrong (29 Gennaio 2013)

A parte gli scherzi secondo me balotelli vale il 2%


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

credo anche io almeno il 2% soprattutto tra indecisi e chi si vuole astenere


----------



## Solo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sì, sicuramente porterà voti, vedremo cosa diranno i sondaggi.

----

Meanwhile in Germany

"No real solution for the euro crisis yet... The competitiveness crisis continues to deepen in Southern Europe. Because of the euro, it becomes too expensive for these countries to compete and as such they will have a long-lasting recession that will take at least a decade. Spain, Greece and Portugal compared to the average of the eurozone will need to be cheaper by about 30 percent to become competitive again, and even France's prices need to fall by 20 percent."
Hans-Werner Sinn, a German economist and President of the Ifo Institute for Economic Research.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A parte gli scherzi secondo me balotelli vale il 2%



Quantificare è difficile ma sicuramente Balotelli porta dei voti a Silvio.


----------



## Solo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Dal blog Non Leggerlo.​
A parte tutto, io proprio non capisco quelli che votano Casini. Boh, io manderei lo sbarramento al 10% solo per levarmelo dalla scatole. Piuttosto che uno che vota Casini meglio uno che vota Berlusconi.


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2013)

balo al milan?beh voto silviuccio di corsa anzi nella scheda scrivo il nome mario balotelli...sara valida?


----------



## honestsimula (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ingroia uomo d'onore!


----------



## vota DC (2 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> A parte tutto, io proprio non capisco quelli che votano Casini. Boh, io manderei lo sbarramento al 10% solo per levarmelo dalla scatole. Piuttosto che uno che vota Casini meglio uno che vota Berlusconi.



Casini non supera più lo sbarramento come singolo partito come fatto nel 2008, ma come partito coalizzato. La soglia è quindi per lui 2% e lui ha fatto scendere i consensi dal 5.5% al 3% appoggiando Monti. Se scende sotto al 2% passa comunque se supera Fini che all'1% in quanto miglior perdente.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Febbraio 2013)

Prima pensavo al PD, poi quando si è candidato Monti pensavo a lui, poi visti gli altri candidati della lista mi sono arrabbiato e pensavo al M5S, poi passato il momento del "voto di pancia" sono tornato al PD e sto valutando Giannino...


----------



## Doctore (2 Febbraio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Prima pensavo al PD, poi quando si è candidato Monti pensavo a lui, poi visti gli altri candidati della lista mi sono arrabbiato e pensavo al M5S, poi passato il momento del "voto di pancia" sono tornato al PD e sto valutando Giannino...


..........Voterei pd se non ci fosse Vendola


----------



## Jaqen (2 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ..........Voterei pd se non ci fosse Vendola


Il voto facile in Italia non esiste


----------



## Doctore (2 Febbraio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il voto facile in Italia non esiste


allora voto i pirati!


----------



## fratta87 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Nelle ultime settimane mi sono informato tanto sul perchè siamo in crisi e ho letto tutti i programmi dei partiti maturando queste convinzioni:

La crisi è dettata da un gruppo di elite finanziaria internazionale con sede principale negli Stati Uniti che ha deciso che era ora di una crisi per poter acquisire denaro, case e terreni da noi popolo umile che stiamo vivendo un vita di schiavitù in cui l'unico scopo è quello di pagare tasse allo stato e interessi alle banche. Tasse ed interessi poi vano a finire tutte alla elite finanziaria perchè anche gli stati sono assoggettati a poteri molto più in alto. 

Premesso questo sono ormai convinto che votare PD, PDL e sopratutto Monti sia fare il gioco di questa dittatura economica in cui noi saremo per sempre schiavi. Caso emblematico il Monte Paschi di Siena: prima questa banca avrà rubato alla popolazione con derivati ecc. poi è crollata essa stessa a causa di questi e lo stato ha poi usato nostri soldi per salvarla e poi la MPS continuerà a mettercelo nel..... con altri interessi da pagare e così via.

Gli unici che denunciano queste verità sono Grillo e Ingroia. Ingroia è più concentrato su cose interne riguardanti la Mafia e la giustizia e nel loro programma ci sono troppi elementi legati ad una mentalità di estrema sinistra.

Il M5S ha un ottimo programma di intenti dettagliato e come già detto il suo portavoce è anni che denuncia quanto detto prima, quindi il mio voto andrà per loro. Non vinceranno ma spero che in parlamento romperanno tanto le palle ai delinquenti che per 30 anni ci hanno governato.

A tale proposito consiglio di visionare questi video:






Giulietto chiesa v/s il gov. monti e il silenzio sulla speculazione internazionale - YouTube


----------



## Solo (3 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi il nano tirerà fuori l'ennesima boiata per cercare di vincere. 

Nessuno che abbia le pall.e per dire che la crisi durerà ancora anni, e ne usciremo tutti più poveri, ma facessimo un paio di cose potremmo ancora uscirne decentemente.


----------



## Hammer (3 Febbraio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Gli unici che denunciano queste verità sono Grillo e Ingroia. Ingroia è più concentrato su cose interne riguardanti la Mafia e la giustizia e nel loro programma ci sono troppi elementi legati ad una mentalità di estrema sinistra.
> 
> *Il M5S ha un ottimo programma di intenti dettagliato* e come già detto il suo portavoce è anni che denuncia quanto detto prima, quindi il mio voto andrà per loro.



In base a cosa lo affermi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Oggi il nano tirerà fuori l'ennesima boiata per cercare di vincere.
> 
> Nessuno che abbia le pall.e per dire che la crisi durerà ancora anni, e ne usciremo tutti più poveri, ma facessimo un paio di cose potremmo ancora uscirne decentemente.



Nessuno ha le palle di dire le cose come stanno agli italiani


----------



## Marilson (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sinistra Ecologia e Libertà


----------



## Solo (3 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi possiamo chiudere il topic e aprire quello sul nuovo capo del prossimo governo tecnico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime settimane mi sono informato tanto sul perchè siamo in crisi e ho letto tutti i programmi dei partiti maturando queste convinzioni:
> 
> La crisi è dettata da un gruppo di elite finanziaria internazionale con sede principale negli Stati Uniti che ha deciso che era ora di una crisi per poter acquisire denaro, case e terreni da noi popolo umile che stiamo vivendo un vita di schiavitù in cui l'unico scopo è quello di pagare tasse allo stato e interessi alle banche. Tasse ed interessi poi vano a finire tutte alla elite finanziaria perchè anche gli stati sono assoggettati a poteri molto più in alto.
> 
> ...



si David Icke quello che diceva del Signoraggio Bancario


----------



## Solo (3 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque, a parte Berlusconi che è il.... per eccellenza, ma pure Grillo, Ingroia e compagnia hanno dei programmi che fanno ridere...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque, a parte Berlusconi che è il.... per eccellenza, ma pure Grillo, Ingroia e compagnia hanno dei programmi che fanno ridere...


 [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] niente parolacce.


----------



## fratta87 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> In base a cosa lo affermi?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -



Perchè l'ho letto http://www.beppegrillo.it/iniziative/movimentocinquestelle/Programma-Movimento-5-Stelle.pdf
e mi sembrano ottimi punti da cui partire.
Curiosità: il programma del PDL non sono stato in grado di trovarlo, se ci riuscite fatemi un fischio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si David Icke quello che diceva del Signoraggio Bancario



Si appunto, il Signoraggio Bancario la più grande truffa dei nostri tempi... non capisco la risata???


----------



## Stex (4 Febbraio 2013)

centrodestra. al massimo m5s

deciderò al momento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque, a parte Berlusconi che è il.... per eccellenza, ma pure Grillo, Ingroia e compagnia hanno dei programmi che fanno ridere...



Che fanno ridere ???? 

http://www.beppegrillo.it/iniziative/movimentocinquestelle/Programma-Movimento-5-Stelle.pdf

ti consiglio di dare un occhiata prima di giudicare


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che fanno ridere ????
> 
> http://www.beppegrillo.it/iniziative/movimentocinquestelle/Programma-Movimento-5-Stelle.pdf
> 
> ti consiglio di dare un occhiata prima di giudicare



Lollo vorrei capire una cosa: tu hai letto questo programma (a me interessa la parte economica, non ho la pretesa di poter dare un giudizio all'altezza in altre materie) e lo trovi serio?

- - - Updated - - -



fratta87 ha scritto:


> Perchè l'ho letto http://www.beppegrillo.it/iniziative/movimentocinquestelle/Programma-Movimento-5-Stelle.pdf
> e mi sembrano ottimi punti da cui partire.
> Curiosità: il programma del PDL non sono stato in grado di trovarlo, se ci riuscite fatemi un fischio.
> 
> ...




Come sopra.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2013)

Mi son preso mezz'ora. Ne sentivo il bisogno come cittadino, perchè, pur rispettando l'opinione di tutti, il programma economico del movimento punta SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE SULL'IGNORANZA.

• Introduzione della class action *(Esiste già, e non è esattamente uno strumento non utilizzato: . . : : CLASS ACTION : : . .)*
• Abolizione delle scatole cinesi in Borsa *(Assurdo. Viene usata la dicitura “scatole cinesi” giusto per dare l’idea di qualcosa di losco o di sbagliato, mentre in realtà si tratta semplicemente di “catene” di controllo societario, che vengono usate grossomodo in tutto il mondo. Perfino negli USA, dove viene “sconsigliato” l’utilizzo delle catene a causa dell’impatto fiscale, non esiste l’”abolizione” di tale strumento. In sostanza secondo Grillo dietro una società non può esserci un’altra società. Il perché, rimane un mistero, a livello logico, visto che la trasparenza è dettata da ben altri criteri.)*
• Abolizione di cariche multiple da parte di consiglieri di amministrazione nei consigli di società 
Quotate *(In primis, il codice civile prevede già dei requisiti di onorabilità, professionalità e indipendenza, cui gli amministratori devono sottostare, nel caso lo statuto lo preveda, oltre a specificare all’art 2391 eventuali conflitti di interessi degli amministratori, che devono essere esplicitati e che sono una causa di annullabilità della delibera del CDA. Secondariamente, esistono già i codici di autotutela del MEF e praticamente tutte le società quotate mettono a disposizione i dati dei componenti del proprio CDA online. Chi non lo fa, viene punito dal mercato, sempre, perché i fondi esteri di investimento non vanno certo ad investire in società poco trasparenti.)*
• Introduzione di strutture di reale rappresentanza dei piccoli azionisti nelle società quotate *(Le minoranze non sono esattamente poco tutelate in Italia. All’interno del TUF c’è un’intera sezione chiamata “Tutela delle minoranze”. Il 2,5% del capitale può chiedere integrazioni all’ordine del giorno per l’assemblea, possono promuovere l’azione di responsabilità nei confronti degli amministratori. Sempre con questa soglia si può proporre il proprio candidato amministratore, e almeno un amministratore all’interno del CDA deve essere eletto tra le liste di minoranza. Lo stesso vale per almeno un membro del collegio sindacale, addirittura, il Presidente deve essere eletto fra i sindaci della minoranza. Vogliamo dire che 2,5% nelle società quotate non è questa soglia bassissima? Se ne può anche discutere, ma allora già che ci siamo facciamo amministrare una società a chi ha lo 0,1% delle azioni e chiudiamo baracca e burattini.)*
• Abolizione della legge Biagi *(Discorso molto ampio da affrontare, davvero molto. Inutile dire che il movimento punta al “Aboliamo la flessibilità”)*
• Impedire lo smantellamento delle industrie alimentari e manifatturiere con un prevalente 
mercato interno *(Perché? Non dà lavoro lavorare per l’esportazione? E con che soldi, se non sono in grado di reggersi in piedi? Diamo loro un contributo da parte dello stato se nell’oggetto sociale citano “attività manifatturiera o alimentare rivolta al mercato interno”? E da dove li prenderebbe lo Stato, questi soldi? No perché viste le idee di Grillo sulla questione Debito pubblico, basterebbe stringere la mano a tutti i creditori di queste società, e il problema sarebbe risolto. Solo che, tendenzialmente, una società alimentare che produce per il mercato interno ha anche i propri fornitori nel mercato interno. Quindi non facciamo collassare questa industria, ma facciamo collassare i contadini o chi per loro fornisce a questa industria.)*
• Vietare gli incroci azionari tra sistema bancario e sistema industriale *(Altra idea senza senso. Gli incroci dovrebbero anzi essere INCENTIVATI. Una banca che presta denaro ad una società ha in mano una “obbligazione”. Ciò significa che (al di là della distinzione fra creditori chirografari e privilegiati in caso di fallimento o operazioni concorsuali) non le importa che la società faccia utili o perdite, perché il proprio capitale prestato se lo riporta a casa. Trasferiamo invece il rischio imprenditoriale in capo alla banca. Una banca “socia” di una società ha gli stessi rischi dell’imprenditore. Allineandola, si incentiva il prestito di denaro NON SELVAGGIO, fatto con criterio, e soprattutto la non forzatura al rientro da parte delle banche stesse, che spesso, in maniera ridicola, vanno dall’imprenditore in crisi e gli dicono “hai 7 giorni per rientrare”, come se quel povero disgraziato stesse facendo un dispetto a non pagarli).*
• Introdurre la responsabilità degli istituti finanziari sui prodotti proposti con una 
compartecipazione alle eventuali perdite *(La responsabilità degli istituti c’è già, regolamentata dal TUF)*
• Impedire ai consiglieri di amministrazione di ricoprire alcuna altra carica nella stessa società se 
questa si è resa responsabile di gravi reati *(Vi giuro che non ho nemmeno capito il senso della frase)*
• Impedire l’acquisto prevalente a debito di una società (es. Telecom Italia). *(Il LBO esiste in tutto il mondo. E’ uno strumento utile, ovviamente se usato con criterio e senza abusi. E per prevenire ciò, viene imposta dal codice civile una serie di adempimenti ulteriori che comportano responsabilità di attestazione non indifferenti. Per chi è interessato l’articolo 2501-bis è piuttosto esauriente. Anche qui, si cavalca un scandalo ma non si vuole risolvere il problema. Non si insegna all’uomo come usare il fuoco, cioè per riscaldare e cucinare e non per appiccare gli incendi, no, il fuoco lo si toglie proprio, così siamo a posto).*
• Introduzione di un tetto per gli stipendi del management delle aziende quotate in Borsa e delle 
aziende con partecipazione rilevante o maggioritaria dello Stato *(In sostanza, è come dare un tetto ai dirigenti pubblici, sbaglio? E la cosa è già stata proposta e dichiarata incostituzionale, visto che avrebbe toccato anche i giudici…)*
• Abolizione delle stock option *(stesso identico discorso fatto per il LBO)*
• Abolizione dei monopoli di fatto, in particolare Telecom Italia, Autostrade, ENI, ENEL, Mediaset, 
Ferrovie dello Stato *(Le liberalizzazioni sono già in atto in tutti i settori, solo Autostrade resiste perché è difficile mettere insieme un progetto alternativo, per questioni di costi e tempi. Definire poi Telecom e Mediaset come monopoliste fa anche un po’ ridere i polli)*
• Allineamento delle tariffe di energia, connettività, telefonia, elettricità, trasporti agli altri Paesi 
Europei *(Facile. La Francia l’energia se la produce in casa con le centrali. Ne produce talmente tanta che ce la vende. Noi, che la compriamo, possiamo sicuramente allineare le tariffe. Questo punto poteva sostituirlo con “Piantagioni di alberi di soldi”).*
• Riduzione del debito pubblico con forti interventi sui costi dello Stato con il taglio degli sprechi e 
con l’introduzione di nuove tecnologie per consentire al cittadino l’accesso alle informazioni e ai 
servizi senza bisogno di intermediari *(Sono arrivato in fondo per leggere una cosa giusta. Mi viene da piangere. Occhio però che se le spending review le fa Monti è un disgraziato, se le fa il Movimento, siamo a cavallo).*

Prima che mi venga detto che la mia è "pura teoria scolastica" (cosa sulla quale vorrei pure un po' discutere, a tempo debito) vengo a dirvi che tutto quello cui ho fatto riferimento, considerazioni personali a parte, E' LEGGE. LEGGE DELLO STATO ITALIANO.

Poi, cosa molto sottile ma molto importante: tante belle denunce, tanto populismo sugli scandali bancari, telecom etc etc, ma....perchè non ha parlato di imposte? Perchè non ha preso una posizione su quello che tocca LE TASCHE dei cittadini? Vanno alzate? Abbassate? Vanno bene così?


Attenzione a quello che votate. Fate MOLTA attenzione. Questo è un PROGRAMMA. Granitico. E' "Quello che faremo". Non si tratta di denuncia, o lamentele su cosa non va. Qui c'è scritto cosa faranno. Leggetelo bene prima di votare il movimento perchè "Gli altri sono tutti vecchi, bolliti e ci han portato sul baratro".

Io, non ci fosse un candidato valido, piuttosto che votare un partito con un programma così, voto nullo.


----------



## fratta87 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Lollo vorrei capire una cosa: tu hai letto questo programma (a me interessa la parte economica, non ho la pretesa di poter dare un giudizio all'altezza in altre materie) e lo trovi serio?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Come sopra.



Diciamo che ci sono delle carenze: l'M5S non tratta nel dettaglio proposte per il mondo del lavoro ma le proposte fatte per l'Economia colpiscono nel segno, e a livello finanziario che bisogna colpire. Nel programma del PD per esempio (http://www.partitodemocratico.it/Allegati/il-programma-dei-democratici-e-dei-progressisti.pdf) si parla maggiormente del mondo del lavoro ma si tralascia l'economia. Inoltre personalmente preferisco delle proposte puntuali piuttosto che un programma discorsivo che dice tutto ma in realtà nulla.

Mi ripeto: sareste così gentili da linkarmi il programma del PDL?


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ci sono delle carenze: l'M5S non tratta nel dettaglio proposte per il mondo del lavoro ma le proposte fatte per l'Economia colpiscono nel segno, e a livello finanziario che bisogna colpire. Nel programma del PD per esempio (http://www.partitodemocratico.it/Allegati/il-programma-dei-democratici-e-dei-progressisti.pdf) si parla maggiormente del mondo del lavoro ma si tralascia l'economia. Inoltre personalmente preferisco delle proposte puntuali piuttosto che un programma discorsivo che dice tutto ma in realtà nulla.
> 
> Mi ripeto: sareste così gentili da linkarmi il programma del PDL?



Penso potrai trovare la mia risposta poco sopra.


----------



## fratta87 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi son preso mezz'ora. Ne sentivo il bisogno come cittadino, perchè, pur rispettando l'opinione di tutti, il programma economico del movimento punta SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE SULL'IGNORANZA.
> 
> • Introduzione della class action *(Esiste già, e non è esattamente uno strumento non utilizzato: . . : : CLASS ACTION : : . .)*
> • Abolizione delle scatole cinesi in Borsa *(Assurdo. Viene usata la dicitura “scatole cinesi” giusto per dare l’idea di qualcosa di losco o di sbagliato, mentre in realtà si tratta semplicemente di “catene” di controllo societario, che vengono usate grossomodo in tutto il mondo. Perfino negli USA, dove viene “sconsigliato” l’utilizzo delle catene a causa dell’impatto fiscale, non esiste l’”abolizione” di tale strumento. In sostanza secondo Grillo dietro una società non può esserci un’altra società. Il perché, rimane un mistero, a livello logico, visto che la trasparenza è dettata da ben altri criteri.)*
> ...



Grande risposta, finalmente qualcuno che se ne intende. Su molte cose che dici sono veramente ignorante. Voglio farti una proposta: posso girare il testo che hai scritto nel sito del M5S e vediamo cosa dicono? Sempre se mi dai il permesso. Mi sembra il modo più logico per avere un confronto serio.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Grande risposta, finalmente qualcuno che se ne intende. Su molte cose che dici sono veramente ignorante. Voglio farti una proposta: posso girare il testo che hai scritto nel sito del M5S e vediamo cosa dicono? Sempre se mi dai il permesso. Mi sembra il modo più logico per avere un confronto serio.



Sarò sincero, visti anche i toni che ho usato, oltre al fatto che io stesso ho sintetizzato molto su ogni punto, credo genererebbe solo una gran cagnara. Di certo, non posso impedirtelo.


----------



## fratta87 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sarò sincero, visti anche i toni che ho usato, oltre al fatto che io stesso ho sintetizzato molto su ogni punto, credo genererebbe solo una gran cagnara. Di certo, non posso impedirtelo.



Non cito la fonte stai tranquillo. Vediamo cosa ne viene fuori.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Non cito la fonte stai tranquillo. Vediamo cosa ne viene fuori.



Se un hacker grilliano mi sfascia il pc ti ritengo responsabile eh 

Almeno togli le provocazioni verbali


----------



## Stex (4 Febbraio 2013)

ma nessuno ha messo nel suo programma la riapertura delle case chiuse? genererebbe molti soldi... in germania e legale...


----------



## James Watson (4 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]: grazie mille per il tuo post sul programma del movimento, è assolutamente illuminante.


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che fanno ridere ????
> 
> http://www.beppegrillo.it/iniziative/movimentocinquestelle/Programma-Movimento-5-Stelle.pdf
> 
> ti consiglio di dare un occhiata prima di giudicare


L'ho letto un anno fa, quando mi stavo avvicinando alle idee del M5S. A parte le idiozie, ci sono dentro un sacco di cose irrealizzabili, come le sciocchezze di Berlusconi sull'IMU.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi son preso mezz'ora. Ne sentivo il bisogno come cittadino, perchè, pur rispettando l'opinione di tutti, il programma economico del movimento pu........partito con un programma così, voto nullo.



Perfetto la tua analisi condivisibile o meno ...è perfetta.. ora da buon cittadino...prendi il programma dei 2 PDL ( il pdl e quello senza la L ) e fai la stessa cosa... 

poi ne parliamo..


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perfetto la tua analisi condivisibile o meno ...è perfetta.. ora da buon cittadino...prendi il programma dei 2 PDL ( il pdl e quello senza la L ) e fai la stessa cosa...
> 
> poi ne parliamo..



E dire che nel virgolettato c'è proprio la frase conclusiva.

Ps: c'è anche Monti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Perchè l'ho letto http://www.beppegrillo.it/iniziative/movimentocinquestelle/Programma-Movimento-5-Stelle.pdf
> e mi sembrano ottimi punti da cui partire.
> Curiosità: il programma del PDL non sono stato in grado di trovarlo, se ci riuscite fatemi un fischio.
> 
> ...



per favore è una cavolata pazzesca quella...la banca non guadagna sulla differenza tra costo di produzione e valore della moneta, ma sugli interessi girati agli Stati e quindi si parla di Signoraggio Bancario...purtroppo anni fa ci credevo pure io a questa cosa
se vuoi ti posso mandare in privato anche un link su questo argomento


----------



## Livestrong (4 Febbraio 2013)

Monti lo stanno attaccando da tutte le parti, inizia a Starmi simpatico


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Monti lo stanno attaccando da tutte le parti, inizia a Starmi simpatico



Passa al lato oscuro, sei ancora in tempo 

- - - Updated - - -



Stex ha scritto:


> ma nessuno ha messo nel suo programma la riapertura delle case chiuse? genererebbe molti soldi... in germania e legale...



La sfortuna ha voluto che Monti fosse ciellino, altrimenti un governo tecnico di economisti l'avrebbe fatto di sicuro. Purtroppo nessuno lo proporrà, nel perbenismo italiano non è concepibile una cosa del genere.

- - - Updated - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]: grazie mille per il tuo post sul programma del movimento, è assolutamente illuminante.



Figurati, mi basta che sia stato utile.


----------



## vota DC (4 Febbraio 2013)

Se Fid entra (improbabile alla Camera è al 2%....metà strada....però forse nel Senato forse in qualche regione rossa dove il Cdx neanche ci prova a vincere le elezioni creando un vuoto cosmico) potrebbe proporlo visto che mi pare abbia lasciato libertà totale sui temi etici ai singoli parlamentari per paura di perdere i voti.


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se Fid entra (improbabile alla Camera è al 2%....metà strada....però forse nel Senato forse in qualche regione rossa dove il Cdx neanche ci prova a vincere le elezioni creando un vuoto cosmico) potrebbe proporlo visto che mi pare abbia lasciato libertà totale sui temi etici ai singoli parlamentari per paura di perdere i voti.


Non è detto che non riescano a entrare. I margini di errore dei sondaggi per i partiti piccoli come Fid sono ampi. Potrebbero anche farcela.


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Perchè l'ho letto http://www.beppegrillo.it/iniziative/movimentocinquestelle/Programma-Movimento-5-Stelle.pdf
> e mi sembrano ottimi punti da cui partire.



Bah oddio. Credo che Morto che parla abbia espresso quello che penso. Comunque mi fa pensare il fatto che non ci sia una sezione "lavoro".

(Altra cosa: ridicole le voci riguardanti l'università. "Investimenti nella ricerca universitaria", tutto qui? Grillo probabilmente non sa nemmeno come funziona un'università, se pensa che questo sia sufficiente.
"Insegnamento a distanza via Internet" è proprio bello, poi)

Altra cosa ancora: pur non votando Fare per Fermare il Declino, lo ritengo un partito con idee (e soprattutto candidati) validi e competenti. Mi piacerebbe se riuscisse ad ottenere una buona percentuale


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Febbraio 2013)

Qualcuno mi può, per favore, chiarirmi il triangolo Bersani Monti Vendola?


----------



## Solo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri Bersani ha detto una cosa di questo tipo: "Parlano tutti di vendere miliardi su miliardi di patrimonio pubblico, ma l'anno scorso sono stati venduti immobili per "soli" 10 miliardi in tutta Europa, piano coi numeri". 

Mi piacerebbe sapere dove ha trovato i numeri sull'Europa, ma comunque almeno troviamo uno che finalmente si rende conto di questi ostacoli e non spara cifre a vanvera.


----------



## James Watson (8 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi può, per favore, chiarirmi il triangolo Bersani Monti Vendola?



Ancora?


Vendola e Bersani sono alleati e faranno parte della stessa coalizione. 
Monti fa parte di un'altra coalizione.
Bersani ha dichiarato che dopo le elezioni, se vincerà, cercherà il dialogo con le altre forze parlamentari per trovare un accordo il più ampio possibile sulle riforme, guardando verso il centro (che oggettivamente, sembra essere l'unico interlocutore possibile al di fuori della coalizione pd sel). Allo stato attuale non esiste nessun triangolo vendola bersani monti, perché non esiste un'alleanza tra questi soggetti.


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Febbraio 2013)

Per quanto non condivida in toto le idee iperliberiste di Boldrin,Zingales e altri,il programma di _Fare per fermare il declino_ mi sembra molto sensato. Giannino è simpatico e tutto,ma non dimentico che sto popò di liberale era un berlusconiano come tanti fino all'altro ieri  Li voterei pure,ma ho paura che sia un _voto inutile_,e quindi,per mettere un po' di zizzania in parlamento voterei M5S


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ancora?
> 
> 
> Vendola e Bersani sono alleati e faranno parte della stessa coalizione.
> ...



Si ma il punto resta. Vendola con Monti non ci vuole parlare. Nè adesso nè dopo. Sia Bersani che Monti stanno un po' (tanto) giocando su questo equivoca alleanza post elettorale. Un giorno va bene, poi vendola punta i piedi, e bersani dice che non c'è nulla. E il giorno dopo tutto da capo.
Almeno, leggendo e guardando i telegiornali, le dichiarazioni sembrano quelle...


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per quanto non condivida in toto le idee iperliberiste di Boldrin,Zingales e altri,il programma di _Fare per fermare il declino_ mi sembra molto sensato. Giannino è simpatico e tutto,ma non dimentico che sto popò di liberale era un berlusconiano come tanti fino all'altro ieri  Li voterei pure,ma ho paura che sia un _voto inutile_,e quindi,per mettere un po' di zizzania in parlamento voterei M5S



Ti prego. Ti scongiuro. Ti chiedo solo una cosa: leggiti il programma economico. Lo capisci, hai le nozioni per capire. Ti prego, leggilo. Se dopo averlo letto vorrai ancora votare il movimento, non dirò altro.


----------



## robs91 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Il problema è che visti i sondaggi è inevitabile l'alleanza Bersani-Monti per avere la maggioranza al Senato.Altrimenti si riandrà a votare...


----------



## James Watson (8 Febbraio 2013)

Bè, dipende.. se il csx riesce a portarsi a casa la lombardia le carte in tavola cambiano...


----------



## robs91 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Eh ma pare sia in vantaggio la coalizione di centrodestra purtroppo.Evidentemente ai lombardi non sono bastati i ripetuti scandali di Lega e Pdl


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Non mi capacito come una persona sana di mente possa rivotare il nano e la lega..


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ti prego. Ti scongiuro. Ti chiedo solo una cosa: leggiti il programma economico. Lo capisci, hai le nozioni per capire. Ti prego, leggilo. Se dopo averlo letto vorrai ancora votare il movimento, non dirò altro.



Mica ha citato il m5s


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Eh ma pare sia in vantaggio la coalizione di centrodestra purtroppo.Evidentemente ai lombardi non sono bastati i ripetuti scandali di Lega e Pdl



Non che ambrosoli col pd sia molto meglio...


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ti prego. Ti scongiuro. Ti chiedo solo una cosa: leggiti il programma economico. Lo capisci, hai le nozioni per capire. Ti prego, leggilo. Se dopo averlo letto vorrai ancora votare il movimento, non dirò altro.



Lo so lo so,ma sarebbe un voto-trollata zio


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (8 Febbraio 2013)

ingroia e' un delinquente comune legalizzato


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mica ha citato il m5s



Come no?


----------



## James Watson (8 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non che ambrosoli col pd sia molto meglio...



Anche no. Parliamo di due coalizioni che sono lontane anni luce anche dal punto di vista del profilo politico..
(comunque non sono gli unici due candidati)


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Bersani : " Se vinco combatteremo il sistema " .... 

ahhahaha ridicolo.. il sistema vecchio marcio e corrotto sei tu che con la tua banda di falsi nemici ha spolpato questo paese...


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Febbraio 2013)

Visti gli ultimi sondaggi e il programma elettorale sto pensando di dirottare il mio voto su ingroia (premettendo che posso votare solo alla camera)


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Come no?



Ho saltato l'ultimo pezzo, altrimenti l'avrei cazziato direttamente io


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Anche no. Parliamo di due coalizioni che sono lontane anni luce anche dal punto di vista del profilo politico..
> (comunque non sono gli unici due candidati)



Io ho deciso di buttare il voto anche alle regionali... Poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole sia chiaro, ma Ambrosoli per motivi che ho già descritto non mi convince per nulla


----------



## James Watson (8 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bersani : " Se vinco combatteremo il sistema " ....
> 
> ahhahaha ridicolo.. il sistema vecchio marcio e corrotto sei tu che con la tua banda di falsi nemici ha spolpato questo paese...



Grillo: se vinciamo usciamo dall'euro.

ahahaha ridicolo.

(lollo se cominciamo con questo gioco non se ne ESCE PIU')


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ma perché "se"... Bersani è mica convintissimo di aver già vinto?


----------



## James Watson (8 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma perché "se"... Bersani è mica convintissimo di aver già vinto?



No, non lo è, e l'ha anche dichiarato pubblicamente.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

Beh, uno ha tutto il diritto di rimangiarsi continuamente la parola, che si chiami Bersani o berlusconi


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (8 Febbraio 2013)

meglio occhetto di bersani


----------



## juventino (8 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me comunque stiamo facendo tanti discorsi inutili. La verità è che l'unico vincitore sarà l'ingovernabilità, come al solito. Scommettiamo che fra 6 mesi ci toccherà tornare al voto?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me comunque stiamo facendo tanti discorsi inutili. La verità è che l'unico vincitore sarà l'ingovernabilità, come al solito. Scommettiamo che fra 6 mesi ci toccherà tornare al voto?



....non credo che si tornerà a votare tra 6 mesi e neanche tra un anno perché chi verrà eletto (di fatto nominato) non mollerà mai, salvo disastri, la poltrona.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non credo che si tornerà a votare tra 6 mesi e neanche tra un anno perché chi verrà eletto (di fatto nominato) non mollerà mai, salvo disastri, la poltrona.



Il problema maggiore di questo scenario e' che o non si fara' nulla in parlamento oppure andranno avanti col voto di fiducia ad oltranza, fin quando una delle ali della coalizione al governo non fara' crollare tutto. In ogni caso non un bel prospettarsi, in tempi come questi che sono bruttini. Io dal canto mio per ora non investo piu, ci penserà il prossimo governo a farmi comprare al ribasso un bel po' di titoli italiani.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mamma mia, mercati che ci riaffiossano, io mi compro un botto di titoli italiani ad agosto, a settembre nuovo governo tecnico.


----------



## juventino (8 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....non credo che si tornerà a votare tra 6 mesi e neanche tra un anno perché chi verrà eletto (di fatto nominato) non mollerà mai, salvo *disastri*, la poltrona.



E' proprio per questo che secondo me torneremo a votare. Perchè al momento chiunque andrà o non farà nulla o farà disastri. Io la vedo così:
-Ipotesi 1 ovvero vince il centrosinistra. Se succede avrà comunque una maggioranza molto risicata al Senato imho. Di conseguenza sarà un governo debole e facile da prendere per le palle. Bersani sarà costretto a cercare un'intesa con Monti ed automaticamente si trovera da un lato Vendola e dall'altro appunto i vari centrini a rompergli le scatole. E intanto Silvio comincerà la campagna acquisti dei parlamentari. Risultato:il governo cade miseramente.
-Ipotesi 2 ovvero vince il centrodestra. Sarebbe comunque un governo debole perchè nel caso in cui Silvio riuscisse nella rimonta (speriamo vivamente di no) avrebbe comunque una debole maggioranza. Inoltre si andrebbe rapidamente al dissenso finanziario perchè lo spread tornerebbe a crescere rapidamente e perchè sicuramente il nano sarebbe capace sul serio di riportarci nella situazione dell'autunno 2011. Risultato:nuovo aggravarsi della situazione economica e Silvio che si dimette come l'ultima volta (costretto, non di sua volontà sia chiaro):
E' chiaro che il centrosinistra potrebbe riuscire a prendere una buona maggioranza anche al Senato in caso di vittoria e allora in quel caso sicuramente sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che non torneremo presto alle urne, ma semplicemente trovo che sia difficile, tutto qui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' proprio per questo che secondo me torneremo a votare. Perchè al momento chiunque andrà o non farà nulla o farà disastri. Io la vedo così:
> -Ipotesi 1 ovvero vince il centrosinistra. Se succede avrà comunque una maggioranza molto risicata al Senato imho. Di conseguenza sarà un governo debole e facile da prendere per le palle. Bersani sarà costretto a cercare un'intesa con Monti ed automaticamente si trovera da un lato Vendola e dall'altro appunto i vari centrini a rompergli le scatole. E intanto Silvio comincerà la campagna acquisti dei parlamentari. Risultato:il governo cade miseramente.
> -Ipotesi 2 ovvero vince il centrodestra. Sarebbe comunque un governo debole perchè nel caso in cui Silvio riuscisse nella rimonta (speriamo vivamente di no) avrebbe comunque una debole maggioranza. Inoltre si andrebbe rapidamente al dissenso finanziario perchè lo spread tornerebbe a crescere rapidamente e perchè sicuramente il nano sarebbe capace sul serio di riportarci nella situazione dell'autunno 2011. Risultato:nuovo aggravarsi della situazione economica e Silvio che si dimette come l'ultima volta (costretto, non di sua volontà sia chiaro):
> E' chiaro che il centrosinistra potrebbe riuscire a prendere una buona maggioranza anche al Senato in caso di vittoria e allora in quel caso sicuramente sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che non torneremo presto alle urne, ma semplicemente trovo che sia difficile, tutto qui.


Io penso che se il centrosinistra verrà eletto(credo e spero)non getterà alle ortiche l'occasione. Vincerebbero, finalmente, su Berlusconi e non sarebbe saggio da parte loro sprecare tutto, specialmente dopo aver sconfitto un avversario che da morto ha continuato a dare problemi. Voglio dire che da queste elezioni il vincitore(speriamo centrosinistra)trarrà un'occasione che sarebbe azzardato buttare vie costringendo il paese a nuove elezioni.


----------



## Solo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque io la butto lì: da queste elezioni verranno fuori mooolte sorprese (M5S e Fid), altro che sondaggi.


----------



## Hammer (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Per quanto non condivida in toto le idee iperliberiste di Boldrin,Zingales e altri,il programma di _Fare per fermare il declino_ mi sembra molto sensato. Giannino è simpatico e tutto,ma non dimentico che sto popò di liberale era un berlusconiano come tanti fino all'altro ieri  Li voterei pure,ma ho paura che sia un _voto inutile_,e quindi,per mettere un po' di zizzania in parlamento voterei M5S



Io Fare non lo voto, però spero vivamente che riescano a crescere col tempo. Hanno gente molto competente (basta guardare il curriculum di Michele Boldrin, insegna economia da 20 anni in California), dati, relazioni dettagliate e approfondite, idee.

Tutta un'altra cosa rispetto a Silvio, che tanto li sminuisce.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque io la butto lì: da queste elezioni verranno fuori mooolte sorprese (M5S e Fid), altro che sondaggi.



Una ipotetica persona che va a votare crosetto, la russa e la Meloni deve avere grossi problemi


----------



## korma (8 Febbraio 2013)

gia'..esce il morto che parla...mi viene da ridere quando sento critiche al programma economico del movimento,ma grasse risate propio.
invece i programmoni di gargamella sono molto piu' semplici..na beata *******!tutte balle ,come da 20 anni a sta parte,se credete ancora a quei farabutti siete propio da internare!sono 20 anni che vi piglian per il ****, ne han fatte di tutti i colori,e ancora non e avete abbastanza!io non vi capisco,e son contento di non riuscirci.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

A me non hanno mai pigliato per il sedere, la verità è che quelli che adesso votano m5s sono quelli che fino all'altro ieri si sono fatti infinocchiare dal Berlusconi/Bossi/D'Alema di turno, percui tutte Ste manfrine si potrebbero evitare.


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A me non hanno mai pigliato per il sedere, la verità è che quelli che adesso votano m5s sono quelli che fino all'altro ieri si sono fatti infinocchiare dal Berlusconi/Bossi/D'Alema di turno, percui tutte Ste manfrine si potrebbero evitare.



toglierei D'Alema tra quei delinquenti che hai citato, almeno lui è una persona seria.


----------



## korma (8 Febbraio 2013)

almeno ,quelli che ieri si son fatti infinocchiare, oggi han deciso di smetterla...sbagliare è umano...perseverare è diabolico.


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> almeno ,quelli che ieri si son fatti infinocchiare, oggi han deciso di smetterla...sbagliare è umano...perseverare è diabolico.



ragionamento condivisibile da un certo punto di vista, ma anche essersi fatti fregare cosi da berlusconi, conoscendo benissimo il personaggio..bisogna esser dei polli.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

Perfetto, ma mi sembra abbastanza ridicolo venire a dire "sveglia", "basta".....


----------



## Solo (8 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Una ipotetica persona che va a votare crosetto, la russa e la Meloni deve avere grossi problemi


Fermare il declino, non Fratelli d'Italia.


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A me non hanno mai pigliato per il sedere, la verità è che quelli che adesso votano m5s sono quelli che fino all'altro ieri si sono fatti infinocchiare dal Berlusconi/Bossi/D'Alema di turno, percui tutte Ste manfrine si potrebbero evitare.




Dai Luka non è vero su
Per quanto Grillo sia discutibile e tutto,stiamo mettendo a confronto un movimento nato dal basso con un partito nato dalla mafia


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Fermare il declino, non Fratelli d'Italia.



Evidentemente oggi ho problemi di vista


----------



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Dai Luka non è vero su
> Per quanto Grillo sia discutibile e tutto,stiamo mettendo a confronto un movimento nato dal basso con un partito nato dalla mafia



Non hai capito il senso del discorso: intendo dire che la morale dagli ex elettori di Berlusconi, del pd e della lega (mai votato nessuno di questi partiti, anche se nel '94, da minorenne, simpatizzavo un po' per la lega) non mi sembra il caso di accettarla


----------



## korma (9 Febbraio 2013)

quindi se uno ,in passato ha votato Berlusconi,Bossi ,Maroni o altri..deve contiunare a farlo vita natural durante o ha possibilita' di ravvedersi o deve continuare imperterrito?dimmi tu almeno mi regolo.


----------



## Doctore (9 Febbraio 2013)

Gli elettori che cambiano spesso voto sono a destra...quelli di sinistra si fanno tagliare il pisello piuttosto che votare a destra o altro.


----------



## korma (9 Febbraio 2013)

secondo me è indice di apertura mentale e di autocritica..poi oh...ognuno la vede come vuole.ripeto ,non mi capacito del fatto che ,dopo i fatti dell'ultimo anno,tra mignotte,banche portate al fallimento,sperpero di denaro pubblico, ci sia ancora gente che riesce a dare il voto a sta gente,al di la dei programmi e delle frasi in campagna elettorale,fossero almeno indice di un orientamento di governo ...


----------



## prd7 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ma perchè accomunate il PD al PDL... è questo che non capisco. Ma come fate a confrontare un D'Alema con un Berlusconi?


----------



## korma (9 Febbraio 2013)

Monte dei Paschi di siena...banca piu' antica del mondo, affondata in pochi anni dal PD.D'Alema è stato quello che ha dato in concessione praticamente gratuite a Berlusconi...credi non abbiano nulla a che fare?


----------



## prd7 (9 Febbraio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> Monte dei Paschi di siena...banca piu' antica del mondo, affondata in pochi anni dal PD.D'Alema è stato quello che ha dato in concessione praticamente gratuite a Berlusconi...credi non abbiano nulla a che fare?



Dove sono le prove che è stata affondata dal PDL?
Continuo a non capire il paragone o almeno l'accostamento D'Alema-Berlusconi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Febbraio 2013)

D'alema, quello che non si è presentato a votare contro lo scudo fiscale "perché non gli hanno spiegato che era importante"...


----------



## prd7 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> D'alema, quello che non si è presentato a votare contro lo scudo fiscale "perché non gli hanno spiegato che era importante"...



Non sto ragionando sul D'Alema politico, che può piacere o meno, ma sul D'Alema persona. E paragonarlo a Berlusconi è veramente un eresia. 
E lo dico da non amante di D'Alema, sia ben chiaro.


----------



## Doctore (9 Febbraio 2013)

ma pensare che il peggio della politica sia solo berlusconi e' da infausti


----------



## Lollo interista (9 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non hai capito il senso del discorso: intendo dire che la morale dagli ex elettori di Berlusconi, del pd e della lega (mai votato nessuno di questi partiti, anche se nel '94, da minorenne, simpatizzavo un po' per la lega) non mi sembra il caso di accettarla



Io con l'età fuma sono diventato più tollerante diciamo......penso che l'elettore di Zilvio e Lega negli anni sia stata una persona,magari a volte sempliciotta, che voleva semplicemente uno stato meno ipertrofico,burocratico e meno tasse.......ora.......dopo il 2001-2006 diciamo che forse non era più il caso di credere a loro


----------



## Livestrong (9 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Non sto ragionando sul D'Alema politico, che può piacere o meno, ma sul D'Alema persona. E paragonarlo a Berlusconi è veramente un eresia.
> E lo dico da non amante di D'Alema, sia ben chiaro.


A parte il fatto che D'Alema non è esattamente un esempio da seguire, visto che ha avuto i suoi intrallazzi pure lui : si intascò soldi destinati al suo partito, salvo cavarsela grazie alla tanto odiata prescrizione, per non parlare del famoso caso di affittopoli...

Detto questo, D'Alema è un incapace, lo ha dimostrato a piu riprese. E tanto basta per quel che mi riguarda


----------



## Livestrong (9 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Io con l'età fuma sono diventato più tollerante diciamo......penso che l'elettore di Zilvio e Lega negli anni sia stata una persona,magari a volte sempliciotta, che voleva semplicemente uno stato meno ipertrofico,burocratico e meno tasse.......ora.......dopo il 2001-2006 diciamo che forse non era più il caso di credere a loro


Ma va benissimo cambiare idea, è piu che legittimo. Dico solo che la morale non la accetto da nessuno, tanto piu quando viene da chi in passato ha votato (a più riprese!) quelli che oggi fanno parte della cosiddetta casta


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Febbraio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> gia'..esce il morto che parla...mi viene da ridere quando sento critiche al programma economico del movimento,ma grasse risate propio.
> invece i programmoni di gargamella sono molto piu' semplici..na beata *******!tutte balle ,come da 20 anni a sta parte,se credete ancora a quei farabutti siete propio da internare!sono 20 anni che vi piglian per il ****, ne han fatte di tutti i colori,e ancora non e avete abbastanza!io non vi capisco,e son contento di non riuscirci.



Prendo atto delle tue risate. La felicita' in fondo nasce da piccole cose.
Piu' che analizzare punto per punto, non posso fare. Se non riesci a capire, se non hai argomentazioni, questo non ti impedisce di votare un partito che, oggettivamente, se fosse al potere avrebbe già affossato la nostra economia. Democrazia e' anche questo.


----------



## Principe (9 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè accomunate il PD al PDL... è questo che non capisco. Ma come fate a confrontare un D'Alema con un Berlusconi?


Infatti nn sono da accomunare semplicemente perché D'Alema nella sua vita nn ha fatto nulla di buono e' un nullafacente da sempre questa e' la differenza, sempre e comunque meglio chi nella vita ha creato qualcosa


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Febbraio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> secondo me è indice di apertura mentale e di autocritica..poi oh...ognuno la vede come vuole.ripeto ,non mi capacito del fatto che ,dopo i fatti dell'ultimo anno,tra mignotte,banche portate al fallimento,sperpero di denaro pubblico, ci sia ancora gente che riesce a dare il voto a sta gente,al di la dei programmi e delle frasi in campagna elettorale,fossero almeno indice di un orientamento di governo ...



Un grado di apertura mentale si misura anche nell'autocritica del "proprio" partito. 


ci fosse uno che mi risposto seriamente, sul programma economico del movimento. Dialoghiamo, vi prego.
Dialogare e' rispondere ad una domanda, ad una critica.
Prendere e uscirsene con "e allora vota gli altri pd pdl che hanno un programma osceno" (da dove poi nascerebbe il mio supporto a pdl o pd resta un mitero) o "noi votiamo il cambiamento", non è dialogo. E' solo un tapparsi le orecchie e gli occhi e andare avanti dietro ad un'idea che si è scelto di abracciare "no matter what". Non è una crociata, questa. E' una scelta ponderata. Eppure gente che sceglie ponderatamente cosa votare ne vedo pochissima. Se volete protestare, votate nullo. Se volete votare qualcosa di propositivo, sforzatevi di capire cosa lo sia veramente.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Infatti nn sono da accomunare semplicemente perché D'Alema nella sua vita nn ha fatto nulla di buono e' un nullafacente da sempre questa e' la differenza, sempre e comunque meglio chi nella vita ha creato qualcosa



...strano che nessuno sia curioso di capire come quel qualcosa sia stato creato.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Io la prima volta votai Ulivo, poi votai praticamente sempre IDV e una volta PD mi pare.. stavolta voterò M5S sicuramente al senato, per la camera ci sto ancora pensando se dare ancora il voto al Movimento oppure a Ingroia


----------



## Lollo7zar (9 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> D'alema, quello che non si è presentato a votare contro lo scudo fiscale "perché non gli hanno spiegato che era importante"...



.


----------



## Principe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...strano che nessuno sia curioso di capire come quel qualcosa sia stato creato.



Si Berlusca ha creato il suo impero solo fregando, non ha nessuna capacità va benissimo


----------



## korma (9 Febbraio 2013)

programma economico?gia' l'an fatto,taglio del 70% degli stipendi,abolizioni delle auto blu,dimezzamento dei parlamentari, taglio delle spese dei politici, pensioni massime max 4000 euro(tieni presente che c'è gente che porta a casa 90.000 euro al mese), il quirinale ci costa 250,000,000 l'anno, restituzione dei riborsi elettorali con effetto retroattivo(il PD ha presentato spese per 18 milioni e ha percepito rimborsi per 180 milioni ).
Vogliono inserire il reddito di cittadinanza....fose pero' preferisci ascoltare le solite panzane cicliche che ci propinano i politici da 20anni..io comunque ti do' un consiglio,vai a dare un'occhiata sul sito movimento 5 stelle,c'è un sunto di tutto il programma,dagli un'occhiata,senza pregiudizi


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Febbraio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> programma economico?gia' l'an fatto,taglio del 70% degli stipendi,abolizioni delle auto blu,dimezzamento dei parlamentari, taglio delle spese dei politici, pensioni massime max 4000 euro(tieni presente che c'è gente che porta a casa 90.000 euro al mese), il quirinale ci costa 250,000,000 l'anno, restituzione dei riborsi elettorali con effetto retroattivo(il PD ha presentato spese per 18 milioni e ha percepito rimborsi per 180 milioni ).
> Vogliono inserire il reddito di cittadinanza....fose pero' preferisci ascoltare le solite panzane cicliche che ci propinano i politici da 20anni..io comunque ti do' un consiglio,vai a dare un'occhiata sul sito movimento 5 stelle,c'è un sunto di tutto il programma,dagli un'occhiata,senza pregiudizi



L'ho letto, l'ho riportato, l'ho analizzato punto per punto. La lettera con le aggiunte la trovi in un altro topic. Il programma del movimento riportato forse lo trovi proprio in questo topic. Io non ho pregiudizi verso nessuno, voto in base ai programmi e alla credibilita' della loro attuazione.
la sending review e' qualcosa che hanno in mente in molti e che qualcuno aveva cominciato, prima di essere sfiduciato.
Il taglio di stipendi e pensioni e' già stato proposto e dichiarato incostituzionale.
Il reddito di cittadinanza continuo a non capire cosa sia. Un sussidio? Se e' cosi c'è già. E se ne volesse dare di piu', e' un costo ben maggiore del taglio delle auto blu o del dimezzamento dei parlamentari.
E' stato proposto anche il referendum sull'euro, cosa che di per se' renderebbe improponibile l'intero programma, ma non mi sono fermato a quello. Ripeto che ho analizzato, spiegato e scritto per ogni punto, su questo forum.
Ti rinnovo il mio invito ad un dialogo costruttivo, senza uscite del tipo "credi alle burle che propinano da vent'anni", perche' con me e' una frase che proprio non azzecca nulla come principio, a maggior ragione quest'anno che voto qualcuno che ha governato un anno in tutto.
Ti chiedo poi, se hai il desiderio di portare avanti la conversazione con me, se puoi richiamarmi in qualche modo col quote o con mention, seno rischio di perdermi i tuoi commenti.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si Berlusca ha creato il suo impero solo fregando, non ha nessuna capacità va benissimo




Non oserei mai pensare che un paladino della legalità come lui abbia commesso dei reati per arricchirsi.


----------



## korma (9 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> L'ho letto, l'ho riportato, l'ho analizzato punto per punto. La lettera con le aggiunte la trovi in un altro topic. Il programma del movimento riportato forse lo trovi proprio in questo topic. Io non ho pregiudizi verso nessuno, voto in base ai programmi e alla credibilita' della loro attuazione.
> la sending review e' qualcosa che hanno in mente in molti e che qualcuno aveva cominciato, prima di essere sfiduciato.
> Il taglio di stipendi e pensioni e' già stato proposto e dichiarato incostituzionale.
> Il reddito di cittadinanza continuo a non capire cosa sia. Un sussidio? Se e' cosi c'è già. E se ne volesse dare di piu', e' un costo ben maggiore del taglio delle auto blu o del dimezzamento dei parlamentari.
> ...



come fai a dire che è anticostituzionale?in sicilia l'han fatto,certo se nella commisione son tutti affiliati con la vecchia poltica,sicuramente tutto diventa anticostituzionale.
mi parli di programmi e credibilita', che credibilita' possono avere questi personaggi,fammi capire...
io dico,diamogli una possibilita', è gete nuova,che sicuramente fara' errori,ma peggio di questi possono fare?
han rifiutato 1,400,000 euro di rimborsi elettrorali,e gli altri dicevano che non si poteva fare, in sicilia e a parma si son decurtati gli stipendi depositandoli in fondi per le piccole e medie imprese.
Cosi' a occhio sta gente c'ha gia' fatto risparmiare 2-3 000 000 di euro..in 6 mesi.
Chi c'è riuscito in cosi' poco tempo?


----------



## Principe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non oserei mai pensare che un paladino della legalità come lui abbia commesso dei reati per arricchirsi.



Sicuramente qualche cosa l'avra' come sicuramente l'avra' fatta de benedetti, però a seconda di che partito sei ti aprono 100 processi a 1 2 o 3 stranissimo sicuramente saranno stati tutti giusti non hanno trovato le prove solo per sfortuna nn c'era alcuna pregiudiziale su Berlusconi figuriamoci


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Sicuramente qualche cosa l'avra' come sicuramente l'avra' fatta de benedetti, però a seconda di che partito sei ti aprono 100 processi a 1 2 o 3 stranissimo sicuramente saranno stati tutti giusti non hanno trovato le prove solo per sfortuna nn c'era alcuna pregiudiziale su Berlusconi figuriamoci



Se non sbaglio, a differenza di Berlusconi, De Benedetti ha conosciuto anche il carcere nel 1993 perciò non mi sembra tanto immune. Comunque è vero che tutti i grandi imprenditori hanno delle pecche , quello che cambia forse è la quantità e la qualità.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Febbraio 2013)

La questione degli stipendi del m5s in Sicilia è, a mio giudizio, quanto di più populista e ridicolo ci possa essere


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Febbraio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> come fai a dire che è anticostituzionale?in sicilia l'han fatto,certo se nella commisione son tutti affiliati con la vecchia poltica,sicuramente tutto diventa anticostituzionale.
> mi parli di programmi e credibilita', che credibilita' possono avere questi personaggi,fammi capire...
> io dico,diamogli una possibilita', è gete nuova,che sicuramente fara' errori,ma peggio di questi possono fare?
> han rifiutato 1,400,000 euro di rimborsi elettrorali,e gli altri dicevano che non si poteva fare, in sicilia e a parma si son decurtati gli stipendi depositandoli in fondi per le piccole e medie imprese.
> ...


Quando hanno provato a dare un tetto agli stipendi la corte costituzionale l'ha dichiarato non costituzionale. Basta una ricerca su internet qualsiasi, e' una cosa anche abbastanza recente, non parlo di anni novanta.
Continui a parlarmi di vecchi politici quando io con loro non c'entro niente.
Peggio di questi possono fare nel momento in cui leggo un programma che non e' fattibile e/o non e' utile e/o e' già stato fatto (e in questo caso o c'è ignoranza o malafede pesante, non so quale delle due sia peggio) o addirittura dannoso, come il voto per l'euro. E' proprio il programma che mi fa dire "non lo voterò mai". Il programma e' quello che vogliono fare. Non e' una semplice critica, e' la loro idea di politica economica, ed e' da brividi.
Lo dico senza astio alcuno, sebbene grillo mi faccia ridere poco come comico e mi piaccia ancora meno come politico.
Rinunciare ai compensi e' una cosa nobilissima, ma una classe politica con un programma del genere puo' anche lavorare gratis, non ci porterebbe da nessuna parte. E, ripeto, questo non e' un processo alle intenzioni. E' un commento ad un lavoro futuro già annunciato. E' come vedere l'uomo piu' generoso del mondo che si offre con le migliori intenzioni di dipingerti la casa gratis, e lo vedi con in mano un lanciafiamme.


----------



## korma (10 Febbraio 2013)

ripeto ,gli stipendi se li son dimezzati, poi ,oh..fate quello che volete.se volete andare avanti cosi',si vede che vi va bene...auguri


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Febbraio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> ripeto ,gli stipendi se li son dimezzati, poi ,oh..fate quello che volete.se volete andare avanti cosi',si vede che vi va bene...auguri



Vale quanto detto sopra. Mi dispiace che non possa esserci un dialogo, ma bisogna essere almeno in due a volerlo. Spero, se possibile, di averti fornito qualche spunto di riflessione. Non ho naturalmente la smania ne' la pretesa di cambiare testa a nessuno.


----------



## korma (10 Febbraio 2013)

non posso avere dialogo con uno che dice: questi nuovi non li voto perchè sicuramente non faranno bene(opinabile e non fatto accertato) ,mentre mi vota gente che per 20 anni ha fatto male (fatto certo).

spero mi capirai,è una cosa oltre la comune logica,io non voglio dire di votare per forza m5s, ma sicuramente non posso capire chi votera' i soliti noti.
ultima considerazione,e poi la chiudo qua'.
Nelle tue argomentazioni non riporti nulla,solo sentenze ,tra l'altro non supportate da fatti.Io ti ho riportato cose che son gia' state fatte e sono in rete...basta aver voglia di cercarle e vederle.

per me il sicorso è chiuso. ciao


----------



## Doctore (10 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=174]korma[/MENTION] il discorso e' semplice...Se voto un partito lo voto perche appoggio il programma(non devo avere prove)se non mi piace il programma non lo voto.La novità non diventa automaticamente meglio del vecchio solo perche e' ''nuovo''


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Febbraio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> non posso avere dialogo con uno che dice: questi nuovi non li voto perchè sicuramente non faranno bene(opinabile e non fatto accertato) ,mentre mi vota gente che per 20 anni ha fatto male (fatto certo).
> 
> spero mi capirai,è una cosa oltre la comune logica,io non voglio dire di votare per forza m5s, ma sicuramente non posso capire chi votera' i soliti noti.
> ultima considerazione,e poi la chiudo qua'.
> ...



Scusami, io riesco a rispettare le idee di tutti, però se non hai voglia di leggere non posso farci niente.

Ti ho già scritto che ho fatto post chilometrici sul programma del movimento, ti ho detto che bastava guardare in questo topic e in quello di lollo sulla lettera del suddetto movimento agli italiani. Non hai evidentemente voluto leggere, visto che mi dici che le mie argomentazioni sono nulle, solo sentenze, tra l'altro non supportate dai fatti (Immagino tu abbia confuso la rinuncia allo stipendio, cosa legittima, che è stata fatta a palermo, con il taglio degli stipendi proposto dal movimento, che E' INCOSTITUZIONALE. Quindi, a meno che tutti i politici di Italia non se lo volessero togliere, non si potrebbe fare).
Visto che non è stato sufficiente dirti dove trovare le mie argomentazioni, ti incollo quanto ho già scritto in questo stesso post a pagina 12, sperando tu abbia voglia di leggerlo (chiedo scusa a tutti per lo spazio preso):

"Mi son preso mezz'ora. Ne sentivo il bisogno come cittadino, perchè, pur rispettando l'opinione di tutti, il programma economico del movimento punta SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE SULL'IGNORANZA.

• Introduzione della class action (Esiste già, e non è esattamente uno strumento non utilizzato: . . : : CLASS ACTION : : . .)
• Abolizione delle scatole cinesi in Borsa (Assurdo. Viene usata la dicitura “scatole cinesi” giusto per dare l’idea di qualcosa di losco o di sbagliato, mentre in realtà si tratta semplicemente di “catene” di controllo societario, che vengono usate grossomodo in tutto il mondo. Perfino negli USA, dove viene “sconsigliato” l’utilizzo delle catene a causa dell’impatto fiscale, non esiste l’”abolizione” di tale strumento. In sostanza secondo Grillo dietro una società non può esserci un’altra società. Il perché, rimane un mistero, a livello logico, visto che la trasparenza è dettata da ben altri criteri.)
• Abolizione di cariche multiple da parte di consiglieri di amministrazione nei consigli di società 
Quotate (In primis, il codice civile prevede già dei requisiti di onorabilità, professionalità e indipendenza, cui gli amministratori devono sottostare, nel caso lo statuto lo preveda, oltre a specificare all’art 2391 eventuali conflitti di interessi degli amministratori, che devono essere esplicitati e che sono una causa di annullabilità della delibera del CDA. Secondariamente, esistono già i codici di autotutela del MEF e praticamente tutte le società quotate mettono a disposizione i dati dei componenti del proprio CDA online. Chi non lo fa, viene punito dal mercato, sempre, perché i fondi esteri di investimento non vanno certo ad investire in società poco trasparenti.)
• Introduzione di strutture di reale rappresentanza dei piccoli azionisti nelle società quotate (Le minoranze non sono esattamente poco tutelate in Italia. All’interno del TUF c’è un’intera sezione chiamata “Tutela delle minoranze”. Il 2,5% del capitale può chiedere integrazioni all’ordine del giorno per l’assemblea, possono promuovere l’azione di responsabilità nei confronti degli amministratori. Sempre con questa soglia si può proporre il proprio candidato amministratore, e almeno un amministratore all’interno del CDA deve essere eletto tra le liste di minoranza. Lo stesso vale per almeno un membro del collegio sindacale, addirittura, il Presidente deve essere eletto fra i sindaci della minoranza. Vogliamo dire che 2,5% nelle società quotate non è questa soglia bassissima? Se ne può anche discutere, ma allora già che ci siamo facciamo amministrare una società a chi ha lo 0,1% delle azioni e chiudiamo baracca e burattini.)
• Abolizione della legge Biagi (Discorso molto ampio da affrontare, davvero molto. Inutile dire che il movimento punta al “Aboliamo la flessibilità”)
• Impedire lo smantellamento delle industrie alimentari e manifatturiere con un prevalente 
mercato interno (Perché? Non dà lavoro lavorare per l’esportazione? E con che soldi, se non sono in grado di reggersi in piedi? Diamo loro un contributo da parte dello stato se nell’oggetto sociale citano “attività manifatturiera o alimentare rivolta al mercato interno”? E da dove li prenderebbe lo Stato, questi soldi? No perché viste le idee di Grillo sulla questione Debito pubblico, basterebbe stringere la mano a tutti i creditori di queste società, e il problema sarebbe risolto. Solo che, tendenzialmente, una società alimentare che produce per il mercato interno ha anche i propri fornitori nel mercato interno. Quindi non facciamo collassare questa industria, ma facciamo collassare i contadini o chi per loro fornisce a questa industria.)
• Vietare gli incroci azionari tra sistema bancario e sistema industriale (Altra idea senza senso. Gli incroci dovrebbero anzi essere INCENTIVATI. Una banca che presta denaro ad una società ha in mano una “obbligazione”. Ciò significa che (al di là della distinzione fra creditori chirografari e privilegiati in caso di fallimento o operazioni concorsuali) non le importa che la società faccia utili o perdite, perché il proprio capitale prestato se lo riporta a casa. Trasferiamo invece il rischio imprenditoriale in capo alla banca. Una banca “socia” di una società ha gli stessi rischi dell’imprenditore. Allineandola, si incentiva il prestito di denaro NON SELVAGGIO, fatto con criterio, e soprattutto la non forzatura al rientro da parte delle banche stesse, che spesso, in maniera ridicola, vanno dall’imprenditore in crisi e gli dicono “hai 7 giorni per rientrare”, come se quel povero disgraziato stesse facendo un dispetto a non pagarli).
• Introdurre la responsabilità degli istituti finanziari sui prodotti proposti con una 
compartecipazione alle eventuali perdite (La responsabilità degli istituti c’è già, regolamentata dal TUF)
• Impedire ai consiglieri di amministrazione di ricoprire alcuna altra carica nella stessa società se 
questa si è resa responsabile di gravi reati (Vi giuro che non ho nemmeno capito il senso della frase)
• Impedire l’acquisto prevalente a debito di una società (es. Telecom Italia). (Il LBO esiste in tutto il mondo. E’ uno strumento utile, ovviamente se usato con criterio e senza abusi. E per prevenire ciò, viene imposta dal codice civile una serie di adempimenti ulteriori che comportano responsabilità di attestazione non indifferenti. Per chi è interessato l’articolo 2501-bis è piuttosto esauriente. Anche qui, si cavalca un scandalo ma non si vuole risolvere il problema. Non si insegna all’uomo come usare il fuoco, cioè per riscaldare e cucinare e non per appiccare gli incendi, no, il fuoco lo si toglie proprio, così siamo a posto).
• Introduzione di un tetto per gli stipendi del management delle aziende quotate in Borsa e delle 
aziende con partecipazione rilevante o maggioritaria dello Stato (In sostanza, è come dare un tetto ai dirigenti pubblici, sbaglio? E la cosa è già stata proposta e dichiarata incostituzionale, visto che avrebbe toccato anche i giudici…)
• Abolizione delle stock option (stesso identico discorso fatto per il LBO)
• Abolizione dei monopoli di fatto, in particolare Telecom Italia, Autostrade, ENI, ENEL, Mediaset, 
Ferrovie dello Stato (Le liberalizzazioni sono già in atto in tutti i settori, solo Autostrade resiste perché è difficile mettere insieme un progetto alternativo, per questioni di costi e tempi. Definire poi Telecom e Mediaset come monopoliste fa anche un po’ ridere i polli)
• Allineamento delle tariffe di energia, connettività, telefonia, elettricità, trasporti agli altri Paesi 
Europei (Facile. La Francia l’energia se la produce in casa con le centrali. Ne produce talmente tanta che ce la vende. Noi, che la compriamo, possiamo sicuramente allineare le tariffe. Questo punto poteva sostituirlo con “Piantagioni di alberi di soldi”).
• Riduzione del debito pubblico con forti interventi sui costi dello Stato con il taglio degli sprechi e 
con l’introduzione di nuove tecnologie per consentire al cittadino l’accesso alle informazioni e ai 
servizi senza bisogno di intermediari (Sono arrivato in fondo per leggere una cosa giusta. Mi viene da piangere. Occhio però che se le spending review le fa Monti è un disgraziato, se le fa il Movimento, siamo a cavallo).

Prima che mi venga detto che la mia è "pura teoria scolastica" (cosa sulla quale vorrei pure un po' discutere, a tempo debito) vengo a dirvi che tutto quello cui ho fatto riferimento, considerazioni personali a parte, E' LEGGE. LEGGE DELLO STATO ITALIANO.

Poi, cosa molto sottile ma molto importante: tante belle denunce, tanto populismo sugli scandali bancari, telecom etc etc, ma....perchè non ha parlato di imposte? Perchè non ha preso una posizione su quello che tocca LE TASCHE dei cittadini? Vanno alzate? Abbassate? Vanno bene così?


Attenzione a quello che votate. Fate MOLTA attenzione. Questo è un PROGRAMMA. Granitico. E' "Quello che faremo". Non si tratta di denuncia, o lamentele su cosa non va. Qui c'è scritto cosa faranno. Leggetelo bene prima di votare il movimento perchè "Gli altri sono tutti vecchi, bolliti e ci han portato sul baratro".

Io, non ci fosse un candidato valido, piuttosto che votare un partito con un programma così, voto nullo."







Detto questo, mi dici, ancora una volta, che sono uno di quelli che vota i soliti. Più che ripeterti per la terza (o quarta, onestamente non ricordo) volta che questo con me non ha nulla a che vedere perchè voto Monti (e non tiriamo in ballo i centristi, quelle son figurine, io voto MONTI, e il suo programma), non so cosa dirti. Se vuoi, mi replicherai di nuovo, per l'ennesima volta, dicendo che voto i soliti che governano da 20 anni. Ne prenderò atto. Più che scriverti, ancora una volta, che voterò uno che ha governato 1 anno, non posso fare.

Infine, davvero, non riesco a capire a cosa dovrei credere. Cioè, se non valuto un partito dal programma che ha intenzione di fare, come lo dovrei valutare? Dai manifesti? Ma forse, neanche, visto che spesso mettono slogan del loro programma. Se nel programma del movimento ci fosse scritto "castreremo chimicamente ogni primogenito italiano" lo voteresti ancora, perchè non si sa se faranno male?

Cioè, davvero, son senza parole (nonostante un post di 200 metri quadri).


----------



## Solo (10 Febbraio 2013)

M5S

*18.** Non pignorabilità della prima casa



*------

Bersani che parla di emettere nuovo debito per 50 miliardi per pagare le imprese


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> M5S
> 
> *18.** Non pignorabilità della prima casa
> 
> ...


----------



## Solo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi che dice che lo spread non conta nulla.

Tanto tra 2013 e 2015 (compresi) dobbiamo solo rimborsare 651 miliardi di titoli più interessi.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia.
Bastano solo i due post di Solo per capire chi NON votare.


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Maroni e Berlusconi seguono il M5S sull'impignorabilità della prima casa. Bravi, somari.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ad oggi non sono più convinto di votare PD.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non sono più convinto di votare PD.



ma veramente volevi votare Pd ?? madò .. sai che non me ne capacito ...


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non sono più convinto di votare PD.



Se vuoi ti suggerisco un'alternativa


----------



## Jaqen (12 Febbraio 2013)

Giannino is the way


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se vuoi ti suggerisco un'alternativa



Alternativa molto costosa per me


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Io ho deciso che alla camera voterò Giannino, al senato I radicali, in Lombardia probabilmente annullerò la scheda


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma veramente volevi votare Pd ?? madò .. sai che non me ne capacito ...


Eh lollo B. neanche se mi sparano, Grillo mi sembra un pagliaccio, Padre Merril (la rubo a Grillo perché è bella  ) non mi sta piacendo, se leviamo i partitini l'unico grande partito che poi è quello che rispecchia più o meno la maggior parte delle mie idee sta conducendo una campagna elettorale da mani nei capelli. Quindi capisci la mia indecisione 


Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se vuoi ti suggerisco un'alternativa


Come sopra, il Monti politico mi sta facendo veramente schifo.


Jaqen ha scritto:


> Giannino is the way


Può essere un'alternativa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non sono più convinto di votare PD.


Il mio obiettivo è dare un voto contrario a Berlusconi e dato che si contenderanno la vittoria PD e PDL, l'unica è Bersani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2013)

No raga non ha senso il " odio il nano cosi voto gargamella "... anche io odio il nano ma Gargamella no... è come lui esattamente della stessa pasta ...


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Alternativa molto costosa per me



Attenzione che parte il trick da economista:

Tu mi dai 50 euro per non andare a votare.
Io do 20 euro a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] per andare a votare Monti.

E in un colpo solo ci guadagno un'oretta di vita, 25 euro, e un voto con un potere elettivo maggiore per Monti vista la mia rinuncia e quindi l'abbassamento dei votanti. 

Kurt ma le tue considerazioni sul professorazzo nascono dalla gentaglia che ha alle spalle (perchè di gentaglia si tratta) o su altre ragioni?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Alla fine uno dei due andrà al governo e tra i due che si contenderanno la vittoria preferisco darlo all'avversario di Berlusconi.


----------



## James Watson (12 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No raga non ha senso il " odio il nano cosi voto gargamella "... anche io odio il nano ma Gargamella no... è come lui esattamente della stessa pasta ...



Se è vero questo allora non ha nemmeno senso voto grillo perché odio il nano E gargamella ... E Monti... e Tizio e Caio e Sempronio..


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Attenzione che parte il trick da economista:
> 
> Tu mi dai 50 euro per non andare a votare.
> Io do 20 euro a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] per andare a votare Monti.
> ...



Non mi vendo per cosi poco eh 

Nascono dalla gentaglia ma anche da sue certe uscite che non mi sono piaciute. Ed anche perché alcune grandi riforme da lui spacciate stanno fallendo clamorosamente (esempio lampante è la riforma Fornero).


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alla fine uno dei due andrà al governo e tra i due che si contenderanno la vittoria preferisco darlo all'avversario di Berlusconi.



Però con questo ragionamento si alimenta non la politica del fare, ma quella dell'opporsi. Non è quello di cui ha bisogno il Paese.

- - - Updated - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non mi vendo per cosi poco eh
> 
> Nascono dalla gentaglia ma anche da sue certe uscite che non mi sono piaciute. Ed anche perché alcune grandi riforme da lui spacciate stanno fallendo clamorosamente (esempio lampante è la riforma Fornero).



Infatti sono partito da 20 ma arrivo a 25 (come si può evincere da quello che ho scritto a conclusione del post ).

Mi interessano molto le uscite e la riforma fornero. Dimmi di più


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Però con questo ragionamento si alimenta non la politica del fare, ma quella dell'opporsi. Non è quello di cui ha bisogno il Paese.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


25 sono ancora pochi 

Ti rispondo stasera perché sto per uscire  (comunque leggevo sul sole che la riforma fornero si sta rivelando un fiasco totale, stasera ti riporto i dati).


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Attenzione che parte il trick da economista:
> 
> Tu mi dai 50 euro per non andare a votare.
> Io do 20 euro a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] per andare a votare Monti.
> ...



Che sia un un incrocio tra Fanfani/Rumor/Andreotti e un ciellino del catso non basta?!?!


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Attenzione che parte il trick da economista:
> 
> Tu mi dai 50 euro per non andare a votare.
> Io do 20 euro a [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] per andare a votare Monti.
> ...


50 euro sono nulla se rapportati al salasso della patrimoniale che mi è toccato e mi toccherà pagare


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Che sia un un incrocio tra Fanfani/Rumor/Andreotti e un ciellino del catso non basta?!?!



In tempi come questi metterei il paese anche in mano a Barbara D'Urso se mi facesse vedere dei risultati.


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In tempi come questi metterei il paese anche in mano a Barbara D'Urso se mi facesse vedere dei risultati.



Posso capire

Ma per me Monti non ha fatto vedere chissà quali risultati e non sembra possa farne: non ha mostrato capacità/voglia/palle di tagliare la spesa pubblica e rilanciare la crescita,ha bastonato e basta

_Giannino sostiene, da sempre, che le politiche attuate da Mario Monti non sono assolutamente l’unica scelta possibile, in compenso, però, sono senz’altro la peggiore. Le tasse altissime unite ad investimenti pari a zero e all’incapacità di liberalizzare veramente, affidando al merito il posto che spetterebbe, non hanno fatto altro che consegnarci in mano alla recessione. L’impoverimento legato all’incapacità di produrre – che è solo il sintomo di un più grande impoverimento del Paese e della sua classe dirigente – non sarebbe stato veramente combattuto dal governo che, al contrario, sostiene la necessità di seguire un’unica strada possibile._


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Posso capire
> 
> Ma per me Monti non ha fatto vedere chissà quali risultati e non sembra possa farne: non ha mostrato capacità/voglia/palle di tagliare la spesa pubblica e rilanciare la crescita,ha bastonato e basta
> 
> _Giannino sostiene, da sempre, che le politiche attuate da Mario Monti non sono assolutamente l’unica scelta possibile, in compenso, però, sono senz’altro la peggiore. Le tasse altissime unite ad investimenti pari a zero e all’incapacità di liberalizzare veramente, affidando al merito il posto che spetterebbe, non hanno fatto altro che consegnarci in mano alla recessione. L’impoverimento legato all’incapacità di produrre – che è solo il sintomo di un più grande impoverimento del Paese e della sua classe dirigente – non sarebbe stato veramente combattuto dal governo che, al contrario, sostiene la necessità di seguire un’unica strada possibile._



Eddai, hai fatto sicuramente macro ed economia delle amministrazioni pubbliche. Lo sai quanto tempo ci vuole per mettere in atto investimenti e quanto per fare determinati tipi di tagli.

Le imposte erano la cosa più rapida, e la priorità era un intervento rapido. E io, personalmente, sono felice (no, di più) della riforma delle pensioni, che è qualcosa che gli altri governi non avrebbero MAI fatto. Oltre a ciò, la riforma della legge fallimentare non è state poca cosa.

Poi, anche la politica degli investimenti, non è cosa che nasce da un'idea politica, o una bacchetta magica.
Oggi parlavo con un imprenditore che ha chiuso da poco. Produceva montature per occhiali. La sua impresa è morta perchè gli si è dimezzato il fatturato nel 2009. Perchè? Perchè i suoi clienti erano Luxottica e affini. E cosa fanno, Luxottica e affini? Vanno a comprare in Cina, costa loro 1/10.

Questo, un governo, come lo cambia?

O si punta sul turismo, sulle peculiarità italiche che non sono replicabili altrove, oppure si può solo stringere i denti e aspettare che il mondo cambi. Invece i politici, affamati di voti, promettono alberi di soldi che ci affosseranno.


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eddai, hai fatto sicuramente macro ed economia delle amministrazioni pubbliche. Lo sai quanto tempo ci vuole per mettere in atto investimenti e quanto per fare determinati tipi di tagli.
> 
> Le imposte erano la cosa più rapida, e la priorità era un intervento rapido. E io, personalmente, sono felice (no, di più) della riforma delle pensioni, che è qualcosa che gli altri governi non avrebbero MAI fatto. Oltre a ciò, la riforma della legge fallimentare non è state poca cosa.
> 
> ...




Qui bisogna fare qualcosa col sistema fiscale (e lo sai meglio di me):

più equo,più lineare,che non faccia pagare a un impresa il 70 % del fatturato in imposte e ai dipendenti il 50 % del reddito

Ma per fare ciò bisogna fare una lotta all'evasione SERIA e non sceneggiate a Cortina

Inzomma,Monti mi pare un politico bello e finito,più preparato,più serio e quello che vuoi,ma senza il polso di fare scelte inevitabili


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Qui bisogna fare qualcosa col sistema fiscale (e lo sai meglio di me):
> 
> più equo,più lineare,che non faccia pagare a un impresa il 70 % del fatturato in imposte e ai dipendenti il 50 % del reddito
> 
> ...



Condivido appieno, sottoscrivo. E non posso nemmeno essere certo che un eventuale Monti Bis riuscirà a cambiare il sistema fiscale.
Però è l'unico che realisticamente lo può e lo vorrebbe fare.


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Condivido appieno, sottoscrivo. E non posso nemmeno essere certo che un eventuale Monti Bis riuscirà a cambiare il sistema fiscale.
> Però è l'unico che realisticamente lo può e lo vorrebbe fare.



Io vorrei un paese con una parvenza di NORMALITA'

Sfottiamo tanto gli Stati Uniti che non hanno copertura medica universale,ma almeno loro hanno un'aliquota media di imposta personale che si aggira sul 30 % (si e no),mica più del 50%!!!!!
Hai meno servizi ma paghi di meno,cribbio,qui sei mazziato e poi cmq il ticket al day hospital lo paghi lo stesso


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Febbraio 2013)

Si aprano le danze! 

Homepage - Voi siete qui - Openpolis



http://politiche2013.voisietequi.it/risultato/2c3bb2ce3a4525bfefa122c0fa1dacfa/


----------



## prd7 (12 Febbraio 2013)

La tua posizione - Voi siete qui - Openpolis


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Vicino a Radicali, PD e Giannino.

La tua posizione - Voi siete qui - Openpolis


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

La mia posizione è una sorpresa.... 


Comunque le domande sono troppo "specifiche". Capisco che uno debba orientarsi, ma i discorsi sono ampi...


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

La tua posizione - Voi siete qui - Openpolis

Così tanti vicini ai radicali ma nessuno che è andato alla raccolta firme


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La mia posizione è una sorpresa....
> 
> 
> Comunque le domande sono troppo "specifiche". Capisco che uno debba orientarsi, ma i discorsi sono ampi...


Provo ad indovinare, è venuto fuori che sei berlusconiano


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Provo ad indovinare, è venuto fuori che sei berlusconiano



Tanto quanto Bersaniano, se ti può consolare 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

http://politiche2013.voisietequi.it/risultato/7946dc53c982cfc10dd4631e7a4321d4/

In compenso a quella sulla patrimoniale mi son scatenato.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La tua posizione - Voi siete qui - Openpolis
> 
> Così tanti vicini ai radicali ma nessuno che è andato alla raccolta firme



Luka, come mai così vicino al lato oscuro?


----------



## Solo (12 Febbraio 2013)

Luka sotto sotto è un bersaniano duro e puro.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Luka, come mai così vicino al lato oscuro?



Se non volessi buttare il voto voterei Monti, l'ho già scritto altrove... Magari alle regionali voterò anche Albertini, chi lo sa


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Luka sotto sotto è un bersaniano duro e puro.



Si, lo adoro


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se non volessi buttare il voto voterei Monti, l'ho già scritto altrove... Magari alle regionali voterò anche Albertini, chi lo sa



Nessun voto è buttato


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Insomma, votare radicali direi che non è il massimo dell'utilità


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Morto le mie considerazioni su Monti le ha narrate lollo interista 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Vicino a Radicali, PD e Giannino.
> 
> La tua posizione - Voi siete qui - Openpolis



Uguale anche per me


----------



## pennyhill (13 Febbraio 2013)

La tua posizione - Voi siete qui - Openpolis


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Febbraio 2013)

Oh ma siamo tutti la 

Fare,Radicali e PD


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

A me è uscito Sel, Rivoluzione civile, M5s


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> A me è uscito Sel, *Rivoluzione civile*, M5s


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>



in realtà credo sia proprio quello che voterò


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> in realtà credo sia proprio quello che voterò



Nulla di personale,ma Ingroia è stata una delusione totale e continua.......gia il fatto di vedere l'n-simo magistrato in politica ha stracciato i maroni....mettici poi che ha raccattato scarti qua e la......


----------



## juventino (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Oh ma siamo tutti la
> 
> Fare,Radicali e PD



E' uscito così pure a me 
Comunque Giannino sto seriamente pensando di votarlo.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Oh ma siamo tutti la
> 
> Fare,Radicali e PD



Ma nessuno è andato alla raccolta firme


----------



## robs91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

La mia posizione vicina a Monti e Fare.Infatti voterò il primo.


----------



## Miro (13 Febbraio 2013)

Vicino a Fare, centro democratico e Amnistia Giustizia e Libertà.


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Nulla di personale,ma Ingroia è stata una delusione totale e continua.......gia il fatto di vedere l'n-simo magistrato in politica ha stracciato i maroni....mettici poi che ha raccattato scarti qua e la......



e chi non l'ha fatto? l'unico è grillo, ma voterò ingroia perchè rischia di non entrare in parlamento e perchè comunque col programma mi rivedo in quello di rivoluzione civile più che negli altri


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> e chi non l'ha fatto? l'unico è grillo, ma voterò ingroia perchè rischia di non entrare in parlamento e perchè comunque col programma mi rivedo in quello di rivoluzione civile più che negli altri



Amen. Non mi interessa il voto in sè (sebbene io voterei altro), ma almeno che si voti in base a ciò che faranno, e non a quanto ragliano, per tifo o boiate simili.


----------



## James Watson (13 Febbraio 2013)

Indovinate un po' cosa mi è uscito? 

Kurt, giuro che prima o poi le trovo un paio d'ore per risponderti eh


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Indovinate un po' cosa mi è uscito?
> 
> Kurt, giuro che prima o poi le trovo un paio d'ore per risponderti eh



Azzo ma davvero ti servono un paio di ore?  Facciamo prima a vederci personalmente, magari a fine maggio per Cantù-Milano


----------



## James Watson (13 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Azzo ma davvero ti servono un paio di ore?  Facciamo prima a vederci personalmente, magari a fine maggio per Cantù-Milano



Forse in quel caso non è opportuno incontrarsi, potrebbe seriamente venire meno il mio proverbiale aplomb inglese..


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Forse in quel caso non è opportuno incontrarsi, potrebbe seriamente venire meno il mio proverbiale aplomb inglese..



Va bè in quel caso saremmo in due  

Comunque quando trovi il tempo necessario io ti ascolto volentieri


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

Rivoluzione civile entrerà in parlamento senza grossi problemi, anche perche il fatto sta facendo una campagna mediatica abbastanza palese verso il partito di ingroia


----------



## robs91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Proprio coerente Travaglio.Dice di essere di destra e poi fa propaganda per Ingroia e dichiara di volerlo votare


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

Travaglio è un furbo, non è di destra nè di sinistra


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Rivoluzione civile entrerà in parlamento senza grossi problemi, anche perche il fatto sta facendo una campagna mediatica abbastanza palese verso il partito di ingroia



Travaglio a me continua a piacere,anche perché pungente e caustico,ma mi sa veramente che è l'amicone delle procure e dei magistrati

Cioè,che catso aspetti a spernacchiare Ingroia che:
1) Ha mollato le indagini giudiziarie
2) E' sceso in politica (l'n-simo) e ha raccattato scarti e mezze calzette
3) Si è paragonato a Borsellino



Mi vengono cattivi pensieri


----------



## vota DC (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ultima notizia riguardante il voto utile in FVG. Il Pd avrà sicuramente la maggioranza relativa e quindi 4 seggi su 7 ma non avrà MAI il quinto seggio. Degli altri tre il Pdl ne avrà uno e il M5S un altro....per il settimo è gara tra Lega Nord, Ingroia e Monti. Il programma di Ingroia non è chissà che a livello nazionale però Andolina ha proposte sue personali abbastanza interessanti: con la storia della cura ha già dimostrato di fregarsene della burocrazia (tra l'altro la sua cura era approvata da Fazio ed è il ministro venuto dopo che ha cambiato le carte in tavola) e poi forse potrebbe fermare qualche assurdità che vogliono fare in regione, in particolare dal punto di vista della sanità (chiusura Burlo e mantenimento di Gorizia nel limbo dove non si può partorire ma si pagano lo stesso i pediatri....o mandarli a Monfalcone o assumerne altri per essere a norma di legge!!!)



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Travaglio a me continua a piacere,anche perché pungente e caustico,ma mi sa veramente che è l'amicone delle procure e dei magistrati
> 
> Cioè,che catso aspetti a spernacchiare Ingroia che:
> 1) Ha mollato le indagini giudiziarie
> ...



Mah....ironicamente chi è a favore dello stato di polizia con tanto di abolizione del contante è la Gabanelli che ha attaccato Idv inventandosi le case e parato il sedere ad altri. Comunque vergognoso da parte di Ingroia mettere Idv insieme agli "scemi dell'indulto".


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Febbraio 2013)

Cmq sono deciso,voterò FID per Camera,Senato e quant'altro

Sono sempre più convinto del programma,basta menate sul _voto utile_


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Febbraio 2013)

Mini video su ingroia a ballarò, che ne pensate?


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mini video su ingroia a ballarò, che ne pensate?



Vedi Stanis, quello che non viene detto è che ADESSO le cose stanno così. Non lo dice nessuno, ma moltissimi accertamenti sono esattamente così. 
ADESSO le cose stanno così. Lo SOTTOLINEO, lo RIMARCO. Questa è la cosa più sconvolgente e, non me ne vogliate, vi giuro, non voglio essere pesante, un solo candidato vuole cambiare da quello che ho letto dei programmi.


Detto questo, non so se Ingroia in questo spezzone sia semplicemente ignorante delle norme fiscali vigenti (non lo escludo, è un pm penalista e basta da quel che ne so) o che faccia, come altri stanno facendo, promesse elettorali facili da mantenere, visto che non si deve fare praticamente alcunchè.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (15 Febbraio 2013)

Se andassi a votare voterei Monti e direi che il test ci ha preso


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Febbraio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Se andassi a votare voterei Monti e direi che il test ci ha preso



Vacci ti prego


----------



## Livestrong (15 Febbraio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Se andassi a votare voterei Monti e direi che il test ci ha preso



Il test si sbaglia in modo inequivocabile, posso garantirtelo. Resta pure a casa


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il test si sbaglia in modo inequivocabile, posso garantirtelo. Resta pure a casa



Gombloddooooo


----------



## Miro (15 Febbraio 2013)

E' arrivata anche a voi la lettera di Bersani?


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (15 Febbraio 2013)

FID CAMERA pd senato.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Febbraio 2013)

Il 21 (giovedi sera) ci sarà un confronto fra i tre candidati premier, su canale 5 in prima serata


----------



## Lollo7zar (15 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il 21 (giovedi sera) ci sarà un confronto fra i tre candidati premier, su canale 5 in prima serata



i 3 immagino che saranno berlusca, Bersani e monti.....poi il problema per la par condicio e' il festival di San remo


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (16 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Vacci ti prego



Il mio non è menefreghismo, ho sempre votato, però visto che da settembre mi trasferirò a Parigi mi sembrerebbe ipocrita contribuire alla scelta di chi dovrà governare l'Italia per i prossimi 5 anni.
quindi mi faccio da parte.


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Febbraio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Il mio non è menefreghismo, ho sempre votato, però visto che da settembre mi trasferirò a Parigi mi sembrerebbe ipocrita contribuire alla scelta di chi dovrà governare l'Italia per i prossimi 5 anni.
> quindi mi faccio da parte.



Makes sense


----------



## Brain84 (17 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Lollo interista (17 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


>


----------



## Livestrong (17 Febbraio 2013)

Grillo al 42% e ingroia al 25%


----------



## Solo (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non credo proprio. Anche perché sarebbe il peggio del peggio, default immediato.


----------



## Solo (17 Febbraio 2013)

EDIT: ma è un fake, c'è pure scritto "fuoridonda"! La prima pagina del Fatto è questa


----------



## Vinz (17 Febbraio 2013)

Col 42% poi si ha il premio di maggioranza, credo che la bufala l'abbiano inventata in base a ciò.


----------



## tamba84 (19 Febbraio 2013)

partito liberale o futuro e libertà!


----------



## andre (20 Febbraio 2013)

Sono ancora indeciso, purtroppo. Sicuramente non voterò nè il signor Berlusconi, nè Monti.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ormai manca poco....


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Febbraio 2013)

da domani a mezzanotte silenzio elettorale, finalmente.... per sbaglio mi sono ritrovato a vedere pomeriggio 5 di quella...... della d'urso, c'erano candidati in studio, vi lascio immaginare il livello della discussione


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> da domani a mezzanotte silenzio elettorale, finalmente.... per sbaglio mi sono ritrovato a vedere pomeriggio 5 di quella...... della d'urso, c'erano candidati in studio, vi lascio immaginare il livello della discussione



La trasmissione della D'Urso ha un pubblico, generalmente, poco interessato alla politica.


----------



## Lollo7zar (21 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La trasmissione della D'Urso ha un pubblico, generalmente, poco interessato alla politica.



soprattutto che sprizza cultura da tutti i pori


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Così tanti per Grillo ?


A me quello fa paura.


----------



## esjie (21 Febbraio 2013)

Il giochino mi dice che son più vicino a PD e SEL ma cmq voterò Rivòluzzione Jivile


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque conosco una marea di persone che nelle ultime 2 settimane hanno cambiato idea e voteranno grillo, di tutti i partiti, l'unico che ha fatto il contrario sono io (e io lo sostenevo ancora prima che il movimento entrava in politica, credo di essere stato uno dei primi, ancora prima dei meetup) e voterò ingroia


----------



## yelle (22 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A me quello fa paura.


sì, per quant'è stupido.
Come ha detto che li tirerà su, i soldi per lo stipendio di cittadinanza?


----------



## juventino (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ebbene alla fine la mia prima esperienza di voto alle politiche si concluderà con l'annullamento della scheda. Se la situazione è questa io mi chiamo fuori. Mi spiace, ma non ci sono proprio i presupposti per pensare di votare gente del genere.
Alle Regionali invece voterò per Zingaretti perchè Storace governatore sarebbe veramente troppo e sinceramente a sto punto preferisco dare il mio contributo per evitare il male peggiore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Febbraio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> sì, per quant'è stupido.
> Come ha detto che li tirerà su, i soldi per lo stipendio di cittadinanza?



non so se è stupido, però è un despota, è antidemocratico al massimo all'interno del suo movimento e temo che potrebbe fare casini incredibili in europa.

Questo è matto


----------



## Morghot (23 Febbraio 2013)

Non so ancora onestamente, e proprio per questo comprendo chi voterà mv5s... alla fine da qualunque parte ti giri è uno schifo ed è normale che molti puntino alla novità sperando in qualcosa di meglio, ho pure visto gente che pur non entusiasta di grillo&Co voteranno lui per "disperazione", diciamo così, e un po' li capisco.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Io non so chi votare, mi sembrano tutti uno peggio dell'altro.


----------

